# ICB SL Abstimmungsrunde 1 - Verstelloptionen



## Stefan.Stark (31. März 2014)

Soooo... Freunde des ICB 

Nachdem wir schon begeistert über die Vorzüge zahlreicher Laufradgrößen diskutiert haben , wird es Zeit an die Arbeit zu gehen. Ursprünglich wollten wir von Carver aus die IBC SL-Variante ohne Federweg-/Geometrieverstellung machen, da sich so das meiste Gewicht an der Wippe einsparen lässt. Einige User haben zu dieser Entscheidung Bedenken angemeldet, da wir dadurch auf ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal verzichten und das Bike weniger variabel wird. Außerdem sind die Flip-Chips recht kompakt und bieten wenig Einsparpotential. Andere User dagegen sagen, dass die Verstelloptionen an der Wippe ohnehin seltenst genutzt werden und das Bike ohne X-Flip schöner wäre. Beide Argumentationen haben ihre Berechtigung, deshalb wollen wir dieses Thema in der ersten ICB SL Abstimmung klären.

Was mit der Entscheidung zu 650B defintiv weg fällt, sind die verstellbaren Ausfallenden. Hier versteckt sich auch eine Menge Gewicht, grob geschätzt an die 200gr. Unabhängig von den Verstelloptionen sind im Steuerrohr ca. 70-80gr zu holen und im Oberrohr noch mal 80gr (falls die neue, dünne Wandstärke im Hydroforming-Prozess funktioniert, die ersten Muster sind bereits bestellt). Die 3kg-Marke sollte also ohne Probleme zu unterbieten sein (derzeit 3250gr bei Größe M).

Zu Klärung der Wippenfrage machen wir einfach mal wieder eine unserer allseits beliebten Abstimmungen  Merlin hat zwar schon mal eine vergleichbare Umfrage gestartet, aber ich möchte gerne einige Informationen liefern, damit auch die Leute, die nicht so im Thema sind, eine fundierte Wahl treffen können:

Insgesamt dürfte in der Wippe an sich ein Einsparpotential von ca. 100gr liegen (derzeit wiegt der Wippenkörper ca. 265gr). Dazu kommt die Frage: Verstelloptionen oder nicht?

Die Verstelloptionen per Flipchip wirken sich generell nicht allzu stark auf das Gewicht aus, das meiste Einsparpotential liegt in der Neugestaltung der Wippe als Carbonteil. Grob geschätzt dürfte der Gewichtszuwachs durch den Flipchip bei ca. 40-60gr (7,5gr je Chip, 10gr der längere Dämpferbolzen, 10gr die längeren Dämpferbuchsen und der Rest für das zusätzliche Material an der Wippe). Wenn wir lediglich eine Federwegs- ODER Geometrieverstellung umsetzen, lässt sich nicht viel Gewicht im Vergleich zur kompletten Einstellbarkeit einsparen, da wir so oder so auf die breiten Dämpferbuchsen gehen müssen... hier mal zwei Bilder, um die Problematik zu verdeutlichen:








Ebenso wichtig wie die Schlankheitskur dürfte das Design der Wippe sein. Der Verzicht auf die Verstelloptionen ermöglichst natürlich eine spannendere Gestaltung der Wippe. Die Wippe des neuen Carver Drift-Rahmens ist soll dabei die grundlegende Design-Idee geben, da sich die Formensprache der zukünftigen Carver-Modelle in diese Richtung entwickeln wird:








Bei allen Änderungen werden wir versuchen die Kompatibilität zu den bisherigen ICBs zu erhalten. Allerdings kann es dadurch zu kleinen Verschiebungen des Federwegs und schlimmstenfalls Bauraumproblemen kommen. Falls es bei der Überarbeitung von Geometrie und Kinematik zu entsprechenden Problemen kommt, so werde wir das Für und Wider Kompatibilität noch mal auf den Prüfstand stellen.

Achso... bei den Wahlmöglichkeiten ohne Federwegverstellung habe ich die 150mm Federweg durch 160mm ersetzt, weil wir sonst aus der Enduro-Kategorie heraus fallen. Sollte ich in der Umfrage eine unklare Meinungslage herauskristallisieren, so können wir bei Bedarf noch eine Diskussion oder Stichwahl anhängen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## olsche (31. März 2014)

So, dann halt nochmal...
Pro Federwegsverstellung, im Hausrevier reichen mir 150mm, wenn wo gröber ist dürfens dann evt. 170mm sein.

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: Wäre es eigentlich aufwendig mehrere Wippen herzustellen?
Also 150/160/170/180mm?
Könnte man ja beim bestellen als Auswahloption machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (31. März 2014)

Hi Olsche,

mehrere Wippen fallen leider raus... Problem sind die Werkzeugkosten und das Handling. Allerdings kann ich bei Bedarf mit Infos/Einbaumaßen/3D-Modellen helfen, damit sich jeder was eigenes basteln kann.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (31. März 2014)

und vielleicht noch ein paar Schrauben ohne Carver logo dazu. die blättern bei mir eh nur ab. bzw. diese graue beschichtung ist bei mir an fast allen schrauben schon weggeblättert.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2014)

Bin gegen Federwegverstellung, aber für Geo-Verstellung. Aber nicht am Dämpfer, sondern an der Befestigung Wippe/Sitzstrebe.

Das erhöht die Dämpferkompatibilität deutlich. CCDB in mehr als einer Position, etc. ....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2014)

Hmmm... gute Idee, das sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch mal ins Auge fassen wenns an die Konstruktion geht!


----------



## veraono (1. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass man mehr Leuten und Geschmäckern entgegen kommen und auch ich könnte mir vorstellen, die Verstellung wirklich zu nutzen, wenn die Positionen sinnvoller sind.
> Ich denke, man sollte den Federweg fix machen. Ich finde die 170mm nach wie vor gut. 150mm nutzen die wenigsten. Dann lieber den Hinterbau und die Kennlinie perfekt auf ein Hub anpassen. Der Winkel kann kann aber verstellbar sein. (Vielleicht aber nicht an der Wippe, sondern an der Wippen/Sitzstrebenbefestigung. Ja, ist ein bischen nachgemacht, (Trek) aber ich finde die Lösung am besten und elegantesten.)


Zugegebenermaßen finde ich die TREK Lösung auch klasse und man könnte die Wippe frei konstruieren, aber wenn wir schon über ein paar Gramm Gewichtsersparniss an einer Wippe mit wirklich vielen Verstelloptionen diskutieren warum Das dann wieder aufweichen mit neuen Kleinteilen die mit Kosten verbunden sind, macht für mich wenig Sinn (Lenkwinkelanpassung geht bei Nichtgefallen über Steuersatz, Sitzwinkel gering über Sattelstützen-offset/Sattelposition und das ohne die Kinematik zu verändern,  diese Parameter- einmal gefunden - werden sicher auch nicht wöchentlich verändert...).

*Aber es gibt durchaus auch Beispiele für Alternativen an der Wippe ohne langen Dämpferbolzen:*

*Scott Winkelverstellung an Wippe*










*Felt: kombiniert Federwegs mit Winkelverstellung bei kurzem Dämpferbolzen.*
(ob das aufs ICB übertragbar wäre, steht auf einem anderen Blatt)





(von MTBR.com)


----------



## Pintie (1. April 2014)

ist aber nicht 1:1 auf icb übertragbar. beim felt geht die wippe beim einfedern vom dämpfer weg... 
und ein vivid passt da auch nicht rein.

und noch der einwand... beim icb verstellt man bei der Geo verstellung auch die tretlagerhöhe. bei der sattelstütze nicht.


----------



## veraono (1. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist aber nicht 1:1 auf icb übertragbar. beim felt geht die wippe beim einfedern vom dämpfer weg...
> und ein vivid passt da auch nicht rein.
> 
> und noch der einwand... beim icb verstellt man bei der Geo verstellung auch die tretlagerhöhe. bei der sattelstütze nicht.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz, die Wippe geht beim Felt an dem kritischen Punkt (das überstehende Ende beim größeren Federweg) auch auf den Dämpfer zu, was hier dadurch entschärft wird, dass der Punkt mit weniger Federweg nach oben Verlegt ist (dadurch allerdings gleichzeitig einen flacheren Lenkwinkel in dieser Einstellung bewirkt).
Aber ich geb dir absolut recht, die räumlichen Gegebenheiten sind insgesamt schon andere als beim ICB (habs zwischenzeitl. ja eh schon editiert ).

Die Scott-like Geoverstellung müsste aber räumlich mögl. sein.

Und klar ist eine Geometrieverstellung an der Wippe nochmal was anderes und bietet mehr Variabilität als den Sattel zu verstellen oder einen Winkelsteuersatz einzubauen.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2014)

Nur zur Verdeutlichung, ich meinte sowas:










Problem gelöst ...


----------



## Pintie (1. April 2014)

Hhm. da wäre ich auch dabei. 
so wie beim nicolai ist das gut gemacht. 
die Lageer müssten dann aber in den Umlenkhebel wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (1. April 2014)

Oder man macht es anders herum. Der Chip mit Gewinde an der Stelle in die Wippe (nach Innen) und das Lager bleibt wo es ist. Dann hätte man auch die (eventuelle) Kompatibilität der Wippe zu bisherigen Modellen beibehalten.


----------



## Pintie (1. April 2014)

stimmt das  geht natürlich auch.
und zum verstellen kommt man da sogar ganz gut hin (also innen).

Finde ich eine Gute idee !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2014)

Ich hab mal für 160 mit Geo-Verstellung gestimmt. Warum? Naja ich benutze meistens 170/steil, im Park 170/flach. die 150 sind auch mal ganz nett wenn man es eher straff haben will. Aber der X-Chip ist halt schon aufwändig, groß und macht die Wippe sperrig.
Deshalb denke ich 160mm wäre die Mitte davon, mit 222er Dämpfer könnte man (inoffiziell) ca. 180mm ereichen, passend zu den gängigen 180er Gabeln. Der Enduroracer fährt meistens 160er Pike/Mattoc etc. Und die Verstellung dann nach innen/hinten in die Wippe zu legen finde ich ne gute Idee! Hatte bisher auch noch keiner am Markt glaub ich.
Denke das trifft es dann am besten.
Scheint aber eine sehr ausgeglichene Stimmungslage zu sein...


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2014)

Mit der Deville gibt´s ne ordentliche 170mm 650B Enduro-Gabel und ich vermute stark, dass bald neue 170er mit 650B und 20mm Achse von Rock Shox und Fox kommen. Ist doch klar, dass die jetzt die in die Jahre gekommenen Lyrik und Fox 36 überarbeiten. Daher Lt.AnimalMother: ganz mies abgestimmt. ich bin enttäuscht von dir.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2014)

Aber nochmal wegen Gabellänge: Bauen wir doch die Geo konsequent auf 170mm Gabel. 160mm mit gleicher Geo ist ja gar kein Problem, dann kommt einfach eine externe untere Steuersatzschale rein und man ist wieder auf gleicher Höhe. Mal sehen was raus kommt, aber wenn es Richtung fixen Federweg geht, wäre die Mitte mit 165mm ja auch noch eine Möglichkeit beidem gerecht zu werden...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2014)

Naja, eine 170er Gabel ist mit einem 160er Hinterbau aber meistens auch noch ganz gut fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (1. April 2014)

Nein, das ist technisch nicht möglich.

Ne, ich bin einfach pro 170mm, weil es bislang bei den 650B Enduros meines Wissens nach nur ein einziges (neues yt) mit 170mm gibt, 160er gibt´s aber wie Sand am mehr, und auch einige wirklich sehr ordentliche.


----------



## DerBresi (1. April 2014)

anders herum gehts auch 160 vorn 170 hinten, was massive auswirkung hat ist der lenkwinkel.... also geo


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2014)

DerBresi schrieb:


> anders herum gehts auch 160 vorn 170 hinten, was massive auswirkung hat ist der lenkwinkel.... also geo


 
Wie gesagt, 170mm Gabel mit integriertem Steuersatz, 160mm Gabel mit unterer Steuersatz-Lagerschale außenliegend und die Geo ist die gleiche ...


----------



## benzinkanister (1. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Oder man macht es anders herum. Der Chip mit Gewinde an der Stelle in die Wippe (nach Innen) und das Lager bleibt wo es ist. Dann hätte man auch die (eventuelle) Kompatibilität der Wippe zu bisherigen Modellen beibehalten.





Merlin7 schrieb:


> stimmt das  geht natürlich auch.
> und zum verstellen kommt man da sogar ganz gut hin (also innen).
> 
> Finde ich eine Gute idee !



Finde ich auch gut!

Was ich in dem Zuge ganz kool fände ist, wenn man an den Chip eine kleine Stummelachse mit Innengewinde macht, die man dann von der Mitte (Innenseite der Wippe) durch Wippe und Lager steckt und dann von Außen ne Schraube rein. So in etwa wie hier:

Vom Sattel auf die Wippe geschaut, die blauen Teile haben ein Innengewinde. Ist jetzt halt grad ohne Winkelverstellung...






@Stefan.Stark Gibts für die PM-Aufnahme auch austauschbare Gewindeinserts? Find das ganz kool bei der Tofane!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2014)

Huiii... da haben wir ja eine extrem eindeutige Abstimmung  Bin mal gespannt, ob sich doch noch eine Tendenz entwickeln wird.

@Merlin: Gewindeinserts wären durchaus möglich, ist nur die Frage ob das bei Aluminium echte Vorteile bringt (habe noch nie ein PM-Gewinde zerstört). Bei den Carbonstreben hat es sich angeboten, weil ja sowieso irgendeine Art von Insert benötigt war.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2014)

Falls pm gewinde durch, so sei zu helicoil geraten. Gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2014)

Falls genug Material vorhanden ist, würde ich eine Ensat-Buchse dem Helicoil vorziehen. Bei Verbindungen die öfter mal gelöst werden hatte ich schon Ärger mit Helicoil.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Huiii... da haben wir ja eine extrem eindeutige Abstimmung  Bin mal gespannt, ob sich doch noch eine Tendenz entwickeln wird.



Naja, bei so vielen Möglichkeiten ja kein Wunder. Zumindest gibt´s insgesamt eine Tendenz pro 170mm bis jetzt.
Aber das ganze ruft, wenn sich nicht noch was ändert ja schon nach Stichwahl.
Oh, weh, da kommen Erinnerungen auf ...


----------



## Garfieldzzz (1. April 2014)

Sonst gäbs da noch das Timesert..

Wäre aufjedenfall für Gewindeinserts überall wo man die Schrauben mehr als ein mal im Jahr löst


----------



## Chris0711 (1. April 2014)

Kann man sein Abstimmungsergebniss zurücknehmen? 
Wenn die Geoverstellung mit schmaler Dämpferbuchse an der Wippe gelöst wird finde ich das eine sehr gute Idee. Da habe ich die Möglichkeit mit dem Lenkwinkel zu spielen. Ist für mich als Nachrüstung für mein 2013 (z.Z. 26" mit 650B Pike) wichtig da mein Rahmen in flach 64° hat und ich z.Z. steil 65° fahre und in die Richtung auch bei 650B gehen möchte. FW wäre für mich alles zwischen 160-170mm OK. Da wäre mir wichtiger wie lang die Kettenstrebe und hoch das Tretlager wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. April 2014)

Hi Chris,

Deine Stimme kannst Du nicht zurück nehmen, aber wir besprechen ja ohnehin noch das Ergebnis... wenn wir wirklich eine schöne & leichte Lösung für eine Geo-Verstellung ohne breite Dämpferbuchsen finden, dann werden die "nur 170mm"-Abstimmer bestimmt keine Probleme mit so einer Lösung haben. Da müssen wir im Konstruktionsprozess halt mal die geballte Schwarmintelligenz spielen lassen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Was ich in dem Zuge ganz kool fände ist, wenn man an den Chip eine kleine Stummelachse mit Innengewinde macht, die man dann von der Mitte (Innenseite der Wippe) durch Wippe und Lager steckt und dann von Außen ne Schraube rein. So in etwa wie hier:
> 
> Vom Sattel auf die Wippe geschaut, die blauen Teile haben ein Innengewinde. Ist jetzt halt grad ohne Winkelverstellung...



So ist das wirklich gut!



benzinkanister schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark Gibts für die PM-Aufnahme auch austauschbare Gewindeinserts? Find das ganz kool bei der Tofane!



Immer noch nicht schön, aber eine PM Variante die man leicht reparieren kann:
Die Gewinde in tauschbare stücke machen....








@Stefan.Stark : Bei Helicoil und oft wechseln: da gibts bei helicoil ja verschiedene Inserts. Erst mal nach farbe sortiert und dann noch mehr.
die sind zum selbst sichernd. Da ist dann eine windung eingebogen.
Und je nach Schraubensorte sind die auch verschieden fest.

Ganz Grundsätzlich ist eine Helicoil Verbindung oft belastbarer als vorher... Die kraft wird dann ja über viel mehr Windungen eingebracht. (und gleichmäßiger).



und wegen PM .....


schaut euch mal das neue Santacruz an... die verbauen IS Bremse am HR.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

ein Vorschlag, den ich damals schon gebracht habe, der damals viel zu uncool war, aber jetzt wieder aktuell werden könnte:

Verstellung mittels Dämpfershuttle:

High und Low mit einem asymetrischem Shuttle, alternativ hoher und niedriger Federweg bereich. (also je nachdem ob Symmetrieebene in Dämpferrichtung oder normal dazu)
Für das jeweilig andere braucht man dann einen anderen Satz Dämpfershuttles.

Diese Dämpfershuttles lassen sich optisch wunderbar in jede Wippenart integrieren.
wiegen quasi nix. Befestigung über M10 Aluschrauben o.ä.
Sind in der Herstellung, wenn richtig konstruiert denkbar günstig
Es lassen sich auch Geometrie feintunings durch die User selber umsetzen. 3D zeichnung und 3 Achsfräse und los gehts.

hier als Beispiel dass ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

Ich hatte da immer die Version von Liteville im Kopf (also das Teil mit der Verzahnung). 
Und das gefällt mir gar nicht.

Da ist das so wie auf deinem Bild besser. 

Das es leichter als eine Verstellung an den Sitzstreben (Umlenkhebel gleiche stelle) ist glaube ich aber nicht. und in der Fertigung ist das auch teurer.

Und man verändert auch die Kinematik, nicht nur Geo, aber das ist wohl eher Theoretischer Natur...


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

man hat mit 2 paar asymetrischen shuttles exakt alle einstellmöglichkeiten wie beim jetzigen. das mehr gewicht liegt vllt bei 30g(= das gewicht der shuttles + schrauben) und die diskussion, welche verstellung, ob FW oder Geo, erübrigt sich. Es können alle Lager zufrieden gestellt werden, ohne optisches Mehrgewicht

easy going...


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und wegen PM .....
> 
> 
> schaut euch mal das neue Santacruz an... die verbauen IS Bremse am HR.



Die könne halt auch was.
Ne, im ernst, ich finde die Kiste komplett geil. Mir fällt keine Kritik ein und das ist selten. IS ist schon gut, allerdings hat man dann halt bei heutigen Bremsen wieder einen Adapter und dann halt Postmount. Wenn man 180er Scheibe fährt und die funktioniert gut, dann ist PM wie bisher schöner. Für ein Gewinde-insert bin ich aber auch.
Ich bringe dan aber mal ein PM 8" ins Spiel. Fände ich noch geiler. Adapterlos und damit leicht direkt auf 203mm Scheiben. Ich hätte das so gerne, wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das es leichter als eine Verstellung an den Sitzstreben (Umlenkhebel gleiche stelle) ist glaube ich aber nicht. und in der Fertigung ist das auch teurer.
> 
> Und man verändert auch die Kinematik, nicht nur Geo, aber das ist wohl eher Theoretischer Natur...



Finde die Sitzstreben/Umlenkhebel verstellung auch besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Verstellung der Kinematik bei der Schlitten-variante nämlich nicht nur eine theoretische.
Wenn man -wie ich - gerne sehr flach stellt, hat man bei der Verstellung nämlich immer das Problem fehlender Endprogression, und das merkt man sehr wohl.


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

warum 2 paar?
was für ein bike ist das auf dem Bild? ist der Schlitten einteilig oder zweiteilig?


@foreigner : naja die 203mm hinten Diskussion hatten wir ja schon.... 
ich war ja von Anfang an für 203mm PM hinten. 
bin ja auch ein halbes Jahr 203 mit Adpater hinten gefahren. 
hab aber vor paar Wochen von 203 RT 86 + Adapter auf 180 formula scheibe gewechselt.
(Adapter mit längeren schrauben nicht 2 extra)

Reicht am HR ehrlich gesagt auch vollkommen. und waren 97g weniger...

von daher würde ich in Zukunft für PM 180mm stimmen.

IS hat zwar seine Vorteile aber wie du sagst... ohne Adapter geht nicht mehr. und das bedeutet 2 schrauben extra. Was einfach nicht so schön ist.

Bei santa cruz wird wohl auch ein Grund sein das die keine Inserts oder gewinde in carbon machen wollten.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Ist ein altes Speci Enduro. Schlitten war - meine ich- 2 teilig


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

2 Teilig find ich dann aber wieder hässlich. 
sollte schon aus einem Stück sein. 
Aluschrauben halte ich an der Stelle übrigens für sehr optimistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Die Variante ist komplett unschön. Das machen wir nicht! Die andere Variante mit Gewinde-Chip in der Wippe hinter der Sitzstrebe ist super-elegant. Das sieht man nichtmal und versaut auch nicht die Kinematik.
Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Vorteil der Schlitten-variante, sondern nur Nachteile. Sieht doof aus, verändert die Kinematik und erzeugt im Zweifelsfall Schwachstellen. Früher haben das viele Hersteller verbaut. Das mach mit Recht heute keiner mehr, außer vielleicht Liteville (aber deren Enduro-Geos sind ja genauso von gestern, da passt´s ja). Das ist eine eindeutiger Rückschritt. Da ist ja die aktuelle Variante besser.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

Edit:

habe gerade gemerkt, ihr meint natürlich  dass ich ein Shuttle vorne meine.

natürlich meine ich ein Shuttle hinten an der Wippe... Edit Ende


also kurz nochmal, anscheinend fehlt euch oft die Fantasie bzw lest ihr manche posts nicht ganz durch.

Grundsätzlich gehts ja darum, ALLE Verstellbereiche abzudecken, also high/low und 170/150, und das OHNE Mehrgewicht, mit schmaler Dämpferbuchse und ohne optisches Mehrgewicht.

dann hat man die Fraktion die es gerne clean hat abgedeckt, aber auch die fraktion, die gern alle möglichen verstellbereiche hat

dieses exzentrische insert ist auf jeden fall nice, aber es ist halt NUR eine High/Low verstellung. das wars auch schon

Ein Dämpfershuttle bietet halt die möglichkeit, da durch dass es asymetrisch gebaut werden kann, durch einfaches 180° drehen z.b. die High Low verstellung zu machen, UND durch austausch gegen ein etwas anders geformtes Shuttle auch die 150/170 einzustellen

oder umgedreht die 150/170 durch drehen des shuttles zu erreichen und durch ein anders geformtes Shuttle die High Low Verstellung zu machen.

ob einteilig, zweiteilig ist ja erstmal egal. Aluschrauben in passender Dimension sind überhaupt kein Problem.

Natürlich wird mit der FW Verstelloption die Kinematik auch geändert, das ist aber minimal, um beim jetzigen auch nicht anders. Ich weiß nicht warum das hier nun angeprangert wird


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Variante ist komplett unschön. Das machen wir nicht! Die andere Variante mit Gewinde-Chip in der Wippe hinter der Sitzstrebe ist super-elegant. Das sieht man nichtmal und versaut auch nicht die Kinematik.
> Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Vorteil der Schlitten-variante, sondern nur Nachteile. Sieht doof aus, verändert die Kinematik und erzeugt im Zweifelsfall Schwachstellen. Früher haben das viele Hersteller verbaut. Das mach mit Recht heute keiner mehr, außer vielleicht Liteville (aber deren Enduro-Geos sind ja genauso von gestern, da passt´s ja). Das ist eine eindeutiger Rückschritt. Da ist ja die aktuelle Variante besser.



irgendwie unfassbar...
"versaut die Kinematik"
"hässlich"
"Schwachstelle"

Ich frage mich, noch hässlicher als die superbreite X-Flip gehts ja ehrlich nicht. Wenn du die Vorteile einer Version nicht siehst, die alle Möglichkeiten des bisherigen WIppe vereint, ohne die gravierenden Nachteile der Optik, dann kann ichs auch nicht ändern.

Die Hersteller verbauen es deshalb nicht mehr, weil man meist einen! Rahmen für ein! Einsatzgebiet baut. Dank Forums abstimmung ist das aber hier nicht möglich, da jeder was andres will...


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

Also mal nur aus aus dem Bauch raus...

wenn du mit dem Teil 170/150 verstellen willst...
- dann ändert sich die Kinematik aber sich stark
- wird das Teil sehr hoch.

Hast du dir da mal die Punkte aufgemalt oder im CAD geschaut wo die dann liegen ?

auf eine reine Geoänderung lass ich mich damit ja noch ein...

wobei ich es genau lieber mag immer nur eine Dimension mit einer Einstellung ändern zu können


den einzigen Vorteil den ich im schlitten sehe ist, dass man die stelle etwas steifer ausführen kann. (auch wenn es das dort nicht braucht weils für den gesamt Rahmen nix bringt)

das der Flipchip keine Schönheitspreise gewinnt sehe ich aber auch so


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also mal nur aus aus dem Bauch raus...
> 
> wenn du mit dem Teil 170/150 verstellen willst...
> - dann ändert sich die Kinematik aber sich stark
> ...




ändert sich nicht mehr als bei der jetzigen Verstellung
das Teil wird auch nicht sehr hoch, ist alles auslegungssache
habe ich nicht
du kannst exakt eine DImension mit einer einstellung ändern, für die andere verstellung tauscht du das shuttle

ja
und ja


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Das ist schlichtweg der Grund, weshalb ich keine Federwegverstellung möchte. Ich möchte eine gut funtkionierende Kinematik mit möglichst perfekt darauf abgestimmtem Dämpfer. Das funktioniert besser, als zwei Kompromisse und der Dämpfer passt auch höchstens auf einer richtig gut. Eine super saubere Abstimmung mit 170mm funktioniert wahrscheinlich sogar im Toureneinsatz besser, als eine Naja-so-ungefähr-passté-schon-Abstimmung mit 150mm. 
Diese nicht richtig sauber abgestimmten Hinterbauten nerven mich inzwischen einfach und das ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Passte auch nicht am ersten ICB 02 und die Dämpferabstimmung auch nicht, damit erzähl ich ja kein Geheimnis.

Daher bin ich nur für Verstellung, wenn sie nicht die Kinematik verändert. Daher habe ich nur Winkelverstellung gewählt und gemeint habe ich den Chip an der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

Ich finde das die 190mm Einstellung sogar super im Toureneinsatz funktioniert.

Hab auf der letzten Tour mal zum Spaß auf die 170 (150) Einstellung umgeflippt. 
Musste erst mal ewig den Dämpfer umstellen damit die spaß gemacht hat. 

Allein deswegen brauch ich keine 5 sekunden Verstellung. das trifft das was @foreigner schreibt ganz gut.

Ich fahre unterdessen nur noch auf 190mm (vivid air 2014 m/m) und wenn man den mal auf sich angepasst hat macht das auf der Tour und im DH super spaß. 

Einzig die Möglichkeit der Winkelverstellung wäre manchmal nice to have. (geht ja bei 190mm nicht mehr).
Und da hätte ichs ab und zu gerne etwas steiler. flacher muss nicht sein. 

Kann da nur für mich sprechen. Aber optimal wäre (bezogen auf serien Umlenkhebel) eine Geo Einstellung mittig zwischen den aktuellen und eine noch minimal flachere als die flache oder gleich der flachen.

Das wäre mit einem nicht verstellbaren Umlenkhebel und fester Rahmenaufnahme + verstellung an Sitzstrebe möglich.

und 170mm mit 216er Dämpfer geht auch...


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> irgendwie unfassbar...
> "versaut die Kinematik"
> "hässlich"
> "Schwachstelle"
> ...



Du hast glaube ich nicht verstanden, welche Variante ich bevorzuge. Ich rede nicht von der aktuell Verbauten Filp-Chip verstellung sondern von der Verstellung durch exzentrische Verstellung (Drehbarer Gewindeeinsatz in der Wippe) an den Verbindungsschrauben zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe. Das sieht man nichtmal und gewinnt definitiv den Schönheitspreis. Kinematikänderung: quasi keine.
(Siehe letzte Seite)

Im übrigen: Nimm doch die Entscheidung hier nicht vorweg. Die wenigsten wollen anscheinend zwei Federwege.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Du hast glaube ich nicht verstanden, welche Variante ich bevorzuge. Ich rede nicht von der aktuell Verbauten Filp-Chip verstellung sondern von der Verstellung durch exzentrische Verstellung (Drehbarer Gewindeeinsatz in der Wippe) an den Verbindungsschrauben zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe. Das sieht man nichtmal und gewinnt definitiv den Schönheitspreis. Kinematikänderung: quasi keine.
> (Siehe letzte Seite)
> 
> Im übrigen: Nimm doch die Entscheidung hier nicht vorweg. Die wenigsten wollen anscheinend zwei Federwege.



ich weiß schon was du meinst


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die wenigsten wollen anscheinend zwei Federwege.



*Alle haben zwei Federwege*.... man muss nur den Dämpfer wechseln. 

Ist nichts für unterwegs, aber das ist es so wie jetzt auch nicht. (man muss ja mindestens die Feder oder Luftdruck ändern).

und zwei gut abgestimmte Dämpfer machen dann sogar wieder mehr Sinn. Ist halt teurer...
Vorschlag: Monarch + (170mm) für Tour und vivid air (190mm) für den rest.
oder falls die Umfrage zu 160 / 180mm führt ist auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> *Alle haben zwei Federwege*.... man muss nur den Dämpfer wechseln.
> 
> Ist nichts für unterwegs, aber das ist es so wie jetzt auch nicht. (man muss ja mindestens die Feder oder Luftdruck ändern).
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, du bist ein Fan davon. Für mich ist´s nix. Für meinen Geschmack geht das Tretlager zu hoch und der Winkel zu steil bei längerem Dämpfer. Ich mag nur wirklich flach/tief. Ich weiß, man hat dann auch mehr Sag, aber das kompensiert nur 1/3. Oder die Abstimmung ist so weich, dass der mehr-hub nur Negativ ist und das wäre ja sinnlos. Insbesondere an einem Enduro.


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

bei dem mehr negativ geb ich dir recht. 

bist mal den langen dämpfer gefahren ? musst mal probieren. könnte mir vorstellen das dir das taugt.

ist bei 30% sag nur wenig steiler als 170mm flach. aber federt noch weiter ein....


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Also, mein Favorite ist 170mm fix. Wenn es 160 werden, werde ich´s überleben. Winkelverstellung keine, oder über die Sitzstrebe (und dann auch nur eine geringe, damit beide Einstellungen sinnvoll sind, mir würden 0,5° und 7mm Tretlagerhöhehverstellung völlig genügen)


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, mein Favorite ist 170mm fix. Wenn es 160 werden, werde ich´s überleben. Winkelverstellung keine, oder über die Sitzstrebe (und dann auch nur eine geringe, damit beide Einstellungen sinnvoll sind, mir würden 0,5° und 7mm Tretlagerhöhehverstellung völlig genügen)



 +1


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bei dem mehr negativ geb ich dir recht.
> 
> bist mal den langen dämpfer gefahren ? musst mal probieren. könnte mir vorstellen das dir das taugt.
> 
> ist bei 30% sag nur wenig steiler als 170mm flach. aber federt noch weiter ein....



Hatte zum Spaß mal meinen Stoy aus meinem FRX drinnen. War schon ganz witzig, mir aber too much. Da fand ich: weniger ist mehr. Einen DHX 5.0 in 222mm habe ich aber auch noch herumfliegen und brauch ihn nicht. (Wenn ihn einer will, gebe ihn ab)


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

... Hab ja noch mein schweres Gerät für größere Aufgaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

(leise Kritik )
Mal ne Frage: Bin ich der einzige der die Durchführung der Abstimmung so ein bischen sinnlos findet?
Ich finde, da wird viel zu viel auf einmal abgefragt.
Ich hätte daraus einfach 3 Fragen gemacht:

Federwegsverstellung per FlipChip?
-ja (150/170mm)
-nein

Wenn fixer Federweg, dann welcher
-160mm
-170mm

Geometrieverstellung?
-ja
-nein

Wobei man vor der Geometrieverstellung erstmal hätte sagen können, wie. Da gibt´s halt einige Möglichkeiten.

Daraus hätte man ein echtes, aussagekräftiges Ergebnis bekommen.
Was jetzt hier heraus kommt, keine Ahnung was das ist.
Ihr könnt´s natürlich auch aufwendig auswerten und die größten gemeinsamen Nenner finden. Aber die Ach- und Weh-rufe und die Diskussion nach dem Ergebnis höre ich jetzt schon.

Nicht sauer sein, aber mich wundert´s, dass man aus der Vergangenheit so wenig gelernt hat.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. April 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> man hat mit 2 paar asymetrischen shuttles exakt alle einstellmöglichkeiten wie beim jetzigen. das mehr gewicht liegt vllt bei 30g(= das gewicht der shuttles + schrauben) und die diskussion, welche verstellung, ob FW oder Geo, erübrigt sich. Es können alle Lager zufrieden gestellt werden, ohne optisches Mehrgewicht
> 
> easy going...



Hi Bommelmaster,

das stimmt so nicht... mit den "Shuttles" lässt sich der Federweg nur ganz schlecht beeinflussen. Das ändert ja nichts an der Länge des Umlenkhebels.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Vergiss es... hatte noch nicht alle neuen Posts durchgelesen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> (leise Kritik )
> Mal ne Frage: Bin ich der einzige der die Durchführung der Abstimmung so ein bischen sinnlos findet?
> Ich finde, da wird viel zu viel auf einmal abgefragt.
> Ich hätte daraus einfach 3 Fragen gemacht:
> ...



Hi foreigner,

wie man es macht ist es verkehrt  Hätte ich drei Abstimmungen draus gemacht, dann hätte später wieder jemand gemeckert "Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass dies und jenes noch zur Abstimmung steht, dann hätte ich blablabla..."
Das Problem ist auch der Zeitfaktor. Die ICB SL Variante soll von der Konstruktion bis Ende des Monats soweit stehen (sonst zerfällt das ganze Timing hinten dran). Deswegen würde ich die entscheidenden Eckpunkte für die Konstruktion gerne vor Mitte April durch haben.
Später kommen natürlich noch die Specs, aber das hat ja mit der Konstruktion nicht so viel zu tun.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Die Möglichkeiten der Geometrieverstellung werden ja erst bei der Konstruktion genauer beleuchtet... ich kann ja schlecht alle Möglichkeiten konstruktiv vorbereiten, wenn das Ganze zusammen mit der Community entwickelt werden soll. Die Ideen kommen ja nicht aus der Konservendose


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Bommelmaster,
> 
> das stimmt so nicht... mit den "Shuttles" lässt sich der Federweg nur ganz schlecht beeinflussen. Das ändert ja nichts an der Länge des Umlenkhebels.
> 
> ...



jop!


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi foreigner,
> 
> wie man es macht ist es verkehrt  Hätte ich drei Abstimmungen draus gemacht, dann hätte später wieder jemand gemeckert "Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass dies und jenes noch zur Abstimmung steht, dann hätte ich blablabla..."
> Das Problem ist auch der Zeitfaktor. Die ICB SL Variante soll von der Konstruktion bis Ende des Monats soweit stehen (sonst zerfällt das ganze Timing hinten dran). Deswegen würde ich die entscheidenden Eckpunkte für die Konstruktion gerne vor Mitte April durch haben.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

ich meinte, alle drei Fragen auf einmal.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. April 2014)

Achso... da muss der Ingenieur aber noch mal lernen, wie er eine entsprechende Abstimmung erstellt. Wahrscheinlich macht zu viel CAD doof 
Das nächste mal


----------



## ABBiker (2. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Soooo... Freunde des ICB
> Ebenso wichtig wie die Schlankheitskur dürfte das Design der Wippe sein. Der Verzicht auf die Verstelloptionen ermöglichst natürlich eine spannendere Gestaltung der Wippe. Die Wippe des neuen Carver Drift-Rahmens ist soll dabei die grundlegende Design-Idee geben, da sich die Formensprache der zukünftigen Carver-Modelle in diese Richtung entwickeln wird:



Sorry für OT!

Ich lese immer von dem neuen Drift Rahmen. Gab es den schon irgendwo zu sehen?

Damit es nicht ganz OT ist. Habe für 160 mit Geometrieverstellung gestimmt.


----------



## arghlol (2. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ich meinte, alle drei Fragen auf einmal.


Man kann es auch so ähnlich auswerten.
In der Umfrage sind drei Federwegsoptionen (150/170, 160, 170) je 2x vertreten.
Und zwei Geometrieoptionen (Verstellung ja/nein) je 3x.

Also kann man schon alles daraus ableiten.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. April 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Sorry für OT!
> 
> Ich lese immer von dem neuen Drift Rahmen. Gab es den schon irgendwo zu sehen?
> 
> Damit es nicht ganz OT ist. Habe für 160 mit Geometrieverstellung gestimmt.



Ein bissl Schleichwerbung  Hier das neue Drift:





Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2014)

Kein X12 Ausfallende? Entfällt das beim ICB dann auch? Wegen Gleichteilstrategie und so.

Bei Hauptrahmen und Kettenstreben hab ich irgendwie nen Deja vu.


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

- die Kettenstreben kommen mir bekannt vor... (ist das gummiteil jetzt weiter rumgezogen?)
- wie viel Abtrieb bringt der Heckflügel ?
- wärem doe Ausfallenden beim ICB SL auch so geplant?
- was für Achsstandart ist das?
- ketten-fang-finne wieder verworfen ? (nicht das meine je was zu tun hatte)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. April 2014)

Dir dürften einige Teile bekannt vorkommen... die Gleichteilestrategie habe ich von Anfang an bei Carver verfolgt. Die Heulerei wegen der Werkzeugkosten hat mir immer so in den Ohren weh getan 

- Der Heckflügel erlaubt es den HInterbau kürzer zu machen... das könnte auch für das ICB relevant werden.
- Die Ausfallenden werden beim ICB so nicht passen, außerdem hätte ich da gerne noch was leichteres.
- Maxle 135x12 kombiniert mit einer 142er Nabe (oder andere gängige die von der Länge passen).
- Ketten-fang-finne... hmmm... fährt ja eh keiner mehr Hammerschmidt, also macht das Ding auch nicht mehr viel Sinn.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kein X12 Ausfallende? Entfällt das beim ICB dann auch? Wegen Gleichteilstrategie und so.
> 
> Bei Hauptrahmen und Kettenstreben hab ich irgendwie nen Deja vu.



Habe die Vorgabe auf Maxle zu gehen... bin selber auch nicht mehr der 100%ige X-12 Fan... aber mal schauen, was die Diskussion bei der Überarbeitung der Ausfallenden bringt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2014)

Kettenfangfinne? Liegt irgendwo. Hab nur die Schraube drin damit das Gewinde nicht voll suppt. Müsste ich mal gegen ne Made oder so tauschen. Hoffe ja immer noch drauf irgendwann mal ne Vyro am ICB zu haben...


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2014)

135? aha.. 
was ist den der vorteil bei maxle?

die finne kann man wirklich weglassen. ich hab da auch Kunstof made drin.

Nochmal wegen dem Kenntenstreben Gummi...
Da war doch mal die Überlegung den weiter nach innen zu ziehen. 
zumindest schaut meine Kettenstrebe innen ganz schön böse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. April 2014)

Hmmm... so richtig repräsentativ wird die Umfrage ja nicht  Da sieht man mal, was es für einen Unterschied macht, ob etwas im Newsbereich steht oder nur im Unterforum.
Egal, wir machen das beste draus. Nächste Woche gehts los mit der Konstruktion... parallel dazu reden wir noch mal über die Geo.

Wenn einer sensationelle Ideen für die Geo-Verstellung hat, dann immer her damit, werde auch schon mal was vorbereiten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Ist nur eine Skizze ganz auf die Schnelle:


 Soll ein Ausschnitt der Wippe zur Sitzstrebe hin sein. Da kommt dann halt so ein exzentrischer Gewinde-Chip rein, in den die Schraube des Sitzstrebenlagers geschraubt wird. Fertig. Zumindest so ähnlich halt.


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

die ersten bilder waren aber noch nicht fertig 

Ich hab noch etwas angst vor der Diskussion welche zwei stellungen dann genommen werden.
(steiler, flacher wie jetzt, weiter auseinander usw...)


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die ersten bilder waren aber noch nicht fertig
> 
> Ich hab noch etwas angst vor der Diskussion welche zwei stellungen dann genommen werden.
> (steiler, flacher wie jetzt, weiter auseinander usw...)


 
Das ist nur zum Verständnis und in 10min Früstückspause mal schnell gebastelt, mehr nicht.
Verstellung:
Also, ich bin der Meinung, dass in der steilen Einstellung die Tretlagerhöhe (vom Boden) ca. die gleiche sein sollte wie aktuell bei 26" in der flachen Einstellung und der Lenkwinkel so Richtung 66° gehen darf für die steile Einstellung. Die flache Einstellung dann den Lenkwinkel so Richtung 65,5° und das Tretlager dann entsprechend tiefer (dürfen so 7-8 mm sein). Also nicht zu großer Verstellbereich, damit man sinnvolle Einstellungen hat und nicht 2 Extreme, die beide keine gute Lösung sind.
Die Frage ist auch auf was für eine Gabellänge. Ich bin ja dafür auf 170mm zu konstruieren. 160mm lässt sich mit externer unterer Steuersatzschale anpassen und dann geht beides. Deville gibt's in 170mm 650b und nach neuer Fox 36 650B schaut´s ja auch aus und Rock Shox hat da auch eine Lücke ind 650B zwischen Pike und Boxxer, die sicher bald gefüllt wird.
Also, zukunftsfähig bauen ...

Und die, die 180er verbauen wollen (z.B. Suntour), die haben auch sehr moderate Änderung in der Geo.
Auch die Fans von 222mm Dämpfer bekommen mit der von mir beschriebenen neuen flachen Stellung mit niedrigerem Tretlager eine bessere Geo.


----------



## Chris0711 (4. April 2014)

Wenn man ein langes "Langloch" in die Wippe einbringt und einen moderaten exzentrische Gewinde-Chip ausliefert hätte man die Möglichkeit über andere Gewinde Chips die Geo individuell anzupassen. Das wäre für die 222mm Dämpfer Leute und für Nachrüster an MY13/MY14 Rahmen interessant.
Man könnte den Gewinde Chip innen ebenfalls oval ausführen (Formschluß), im Auslieferzustand das Gewinde entsprechend Standard einbringen und für Tuner den selben Chip ohne Loch/Gewinde liefern.


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> ...
> Man könnte den Gewinde Chip innen ebenfalls oval ausführen (Formschluß),...


 
Jo, hast recht, hatte ich auf die schnelle nicht gemacht.
Zwei verschiedene Chips ist eine gute Idee. Einen nicht-exzentrischen, der quasi eine Mittelposition da stellt und den exzentrischen für flacher oder steiler. Dann könnte man in 0,5° Schritten 1° Verstellung schön abdecken. (z.B. 65,5°LW und aktuelle flache Tretlagerhöhe vom 26" vom Boden aus gemessen als neue Mittelstellung. Dazu dann eine steile mit 66° und 7mm höher und eine flache mit 65° und 7mm tiefer. Wären alles sinnvolle Einstellungen und da dürfte für fast jeden Geschmack und Setup was dabei sein.)


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)




----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

Finde das so eigentlich schon perfekt. 

- ein chip mit den einstellungen wie bisher....
- ein mittlerer chip 

wobei der mittlere so sein sollte das beim 222 dämpfer maximal ausgefedert wird. (ist denk ich nicht genau mitte).

*Gekauft !*


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)




----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

nein !

machs doch nicht unnötig hässlich und kompliziert!

deine erste Version kann alles was sie soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Ok, war nur so ne Idee

Bräuchte halt nur einen Chip....


----------



## mohubig (4. April 2014)

fand das andere auch deutlich bessere Lösung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall, der "Mittelchip" könnte dann ggf. als auch Tuningteil verkauft werden oder jemand von uns lässt den Fräsen wenn Carver nicht will.
Bei der "Allinone"-Lösung gibt es nur wieder unnötige und unschöne Drecktaschen.


----------



## mhubig (4. April 2014)

So ich hab auch mal abgestimmt: "Nur Geoverstellung bei 160mm"

Federwegverstellung würde ich nicht nutzen, keep it simple.
Einfache Geoverstellung "Abfahrt/Tour" ist sicher sinnvoll.
160mm passt IMHO besser zu einer SL-Version (leichte Gabel usw).
Es sind viele 160mm Gabeln verfügbar.
Ne 160er Gabel mit "Adapter/Buchse/Spacer" in nem 170er Rahmen
zu fahren, fänd ich komisch.
Just my 2ç ...


----------



## benzinkanister (4. April 2014)

Ich fänds gut wenn da noch ein stummel dran wäre der durch den lagerinnenring durchgeht.
Stirnseitig was auf den innenring zu klemmen find ich irgendwie nich richtig


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

gut, dann wäre das ja geklärt.

Was mich derzeit viel mehr interessiert:
Was wäre denn das Ergebnis dieser Abstimmung, wenn wir mal vom aktuellen Stand ausgehen?

- 160mm mit Geoverstellung, weil es einzeln betrachtet die meisten Stimmen hat (wenn auch nur mit einer Stimme Vorsprung)?
- Oder 170mm mit Geoverstellung, weil von den drei Federwegsmöglicheiten (170mm, 160mm, 170/150mm) 170mm die meisten Stimmen hat, und von den drei Möglichkeiten (keine Verstellung, nur Geo, oder alles) die meisten für die Geoverstellung sind?

Also, ihr könnt jetzt gerne behaupten, dass ich eh für die zweite Variante bin (und ums vorwegzunehmen, ihr hättet recht), aber für mich erscheint die 2. Auswertung der Abstimmung logischer als die erste. (Biserl unglücklich fand ich die Fragestellung ja eh, hab ich ja schon Kund getan)


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Ne 160er Gabel mit "Adapter/Buchse/Spacer" in nem 170er Rahmen
> zu fahren, fänd ich komisch.




Ist nicht böse gemeint, wundere mich nur:
Das findest du komisch (normale Externe Lagerschale, hat die längste Zeit der Geschichte des Fahrrads, eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert)?




(Ist übrigens das brandneue Santa Cruz Nomad, die machen das auch so für mehr Variabilität für 160/170mm Gabel)


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

denke das man da an einer stichwahl (oder stefan entscheidet einfach) nicht rumkommt.
blöd find ich das man seine wahl nicht mehr ändern kann.

ich habe gegen geoveränderung gestimmt weil ich davon ausgegangen bin das die am dämpfer wäre.
eine Verstellung an der druckstrebe wie jetzt auf den Bildern fände ich aber super.

wobei ich da gerne mal die richtige größe sehen würde. Denke der "flip chip" müsste da länger werden.

Was ich aus dem bisherigen Ergebnis herauslese (vorsicht Glaskugel)
- 150mm ist aus dem Rennen
- 160 und 170 liegen etwa gleich auf. (bzw 180 / 190  )
- Federweg verstellung ist auch raus.
- Geo verstellung ist minimal vor keiner Verstellung.


Würde für mich Bedeuten das der SL Hebel folgendes erfüllt
*- keine Federwegverstellung
- Federweg fest 160 bis 170 mm  (180..190)
- keine Geoverstellung am Hebel
- Geoverstellung in der druckstrebe  (nicht zur Wahl, aber hier auf den Letzten Seiten aufgenommen)
*

@benzinkanister
Verstehe was du meinst. schöner ist das wie du vorschlägst.
Aber wenn ich mir den innendurchmesser vom Lager ansehe wäre ich geneigt die original schraube zu verwenden.
sonst wird die Materialstärke sehr dünn und die schraube auch.
und billiger in der Fertigung ist es dazu

@foreigner 
lustig mit der Lagerschale... wer hätte gedacht das man die dinger doch nochmal braucht wo die Hersteller die integrierten so gepusht haben  in 5 jahren kommt 26" wieder 

wobei sicher bald eine neue lyrik kommt mit 170-180mm und dann passen die alten lager wieder


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Die Geoverstellung an der Sitzstrebe kann ja inoffiziell gemacht werden, sieht ja keiner

Bei 160/170mm Patt, wird einfach 165mm gemacht, damit kann dann wahrscheinlich jeder leben.

Oder wir nennen es einfach 160mm und in Wirklichkeit hat´s 10mm mehr, so wie Giant, Canyon und Co. das gerne mal machen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (4. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das findest du komisch (normale Externe Lagerschale, hat die längste Zeit der Geschichte des Fahrrads, eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert)?



Nee so wärs OK ... hatte mir das irgendwie anders vorgestellt.


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wobei ich da gerne mal die richtige größe sehen würde. Denke der "flip chip" müsste da länger werden.



Also, so grob Überschlagen müsste der Excenter (nicht Mittelstellung) für eine Verstellung um 0,5° reichen. Bei einem Grad halt dann länger. Wobei die Maße (auch der Wippe) ja keine echten sind, das war heute quasi "frei-Hand".

Aber man kann das ja zumindest mal überschlagen: Länge von Hauptdrehpunkt des Hinterbaus zu Radachse ist (grob) 3 mal so lang wie Länge Hauptdrehpunkt zu Kettenstrebenlager an Wippe. Also Übersetzung 3:1
Um 1° zu Verstellen muss die Hinterachse 20mm verstellt werden. Heißt dann an der Stelle knapp 7mm. Also, 7mm Excenter, das wäre doch recht kompakt. Das hier am Nicolai Ion an der gleichen Stelle (nur anderer Aufbau, hier Excenter außen, bei und innen, außen sitzt ja das Lager) verstellt auch 1°. Also, groß wird´s nicht.





Bin erstmal weg (und ohne Internetz  )
Der Stefan soll was draus machen!
Und stimmt gescheit ab


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

ja hatte denkfehler...
der abstand dämpfer unterrohr ist ja nicht so viel anders wie druckstrebe unterrohr (also hebel abstände).

Hab grad nach neuinstallation kein cad drauf... sonst könnt ich nachschauen. und inventor 2015 kommt erst nächste woche. da hau ich bis dahin nicht was anderes drauf.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (4. April 2014)

Eine variabler oberer Dämpferschlitten kommt nicht in Frage?

So könnte man auch die Geometrieverstellung und einen 222mm Dämpfer gut berücksichtigen.


----------



## veraono (4. April 2014)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Eine variabler oberer Dämpferschlitten kommt nicht in Frage?
> 
> So könnte man auch die Geometrieverstellung und einen 222mm Dämpfer gut berücksichtigen.


Ist auch schon beim ersten ICB (und jetzt wieder) schon ausführlich durchdiskutiert worden.

Auch wenn es etwas gegen den aktuellen Tenor hier geht, eine 10mm Federwegsverstellung über einen Chip wie hier gerade für die Geo diskutiert wird wäre (wenn richtig angeordnet) doch bestimmt ohne Kollision auch mit kurzem Dämpferbolzen möglich (und unauffällig).


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

beim monarch ja....
beim vivid nein. 
und selbst bei einigen stahlfeder dämpfern wirds eng.

Fazit: man schränkt die Wahl des Dämpfers sehr ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadMax167 (4. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283561



*@foreigner*
Die Lösung finde ich persönlich top! Fixer Federweg und leichte Geoverstellung.


----------



## veraono (4. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> beim monarch ja....
> beim vivid nein.
> und selbst bei einigen stahlfeder dämpfern wirds eng.
> 
> Fazit: man schränkt die Wahl des Dämpfers sehr ein.


Wäre das wirklich so? Bei 10mm Verstellbereich mit entsprechendem Design? Aber egal, mag durchaus sein das du recht hast. 

Ließe sich denn nicht auch  eine Federwegsverstellung ohne Mehraufwand umsetzen wenn man die Wippenanlenkung zur Sitzstrebe hin noch zus. mit einer vertikalen Exzentrizität ausstattet , so wie hier (halt nur am Link Sitzstrebe/Wippe):


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2014)

und dann hast eben genau wieder eine breite dämpfer aufnahme.... 

ich finde foreigner's entwurf optimal. wüsste nicht was man da besser machen soll.


----------



## veraono (4. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und dann hast eben genau wieder eine breite dämpfer aufnahme....
> 
> ich finde foreigner's entwurf optimal. wüsste nicht was man da besser machen soll.


Ich denke du hast den Text nicht richtig verstanden/gelesen, die Idee hat nichts mit der Dämpferaufnahme zu tun (das Bild war nur um die mögliche Form des Chips zu visualisieren).

Was Besser machen? --> evtl. zusätzl. zur Geo- eine Federwegsverstellung ohne klobige Bauteile, Mehrgewicht oder Mehraufwand?


----------



## veraono (4. April 2014)

Konkret bezogen auf den von dir zitierten Vorschlag von Foreigner (er verzeihe mir die diletantische Verunstaltung seines Entwurfes) meinte ich das so:


----------



## arghlol (4. April 2014)

Und das ganze dann mit 160 und 170 mm Federweg.
Das würde zumindest dem Abstimmungsergebnis weitestgehend entsprechen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2014)

Na, dann könnten wir ja auch fast schon alles so lassen wie es ist, oder?


----------



## veraono (4. April 2014)

Naja außer dass:
1. der Chip in der Wippe dezent hinter den Sitzstrebenlagern verschwindet
2. die Wippe leichter und zum Dämpfer hin schlanker konstruiert werden kann da keine längeren Dämpferbolzen erforderlich
3. Es ja keinen nennenswerten Mehraufwand zur reinen Geometrieverstellung an dieser Stelle wäre
4. als Beiwerk sich jeder theoretisch mit Fräsen eines Chips und Setzen der Bohrung seine Wunsch Geo oder Federweg machen könnte


Wo ist der Nachteil?

(alles gesetzt den Fall es ist konstruktiv s möglich eine Exzentrizität an dieser Stelle für die Federwegsverstellung zu platzieren)

Edit:
habs mal anhand des Linkage-Beispiels eines ION 16 (welches von der Konstruktion her ja zumindest sehr ähnlich ist), überschlagen, da würde ein Chip mit c.a. 6-7mm vertikaler Exzentrizität (c.a. 13mm Verstellbereich) ausreichen für 10mm Federwegsverstellung, sollte also grundsätzlich nicht unmöglich sein.

Mal die Frage @Stefan.Stark , wäre eine kombinierte Federwegs-/Geoverstellung an dieser Stelle (also einen quadratischen Chip in der Wippe, der eine vertikale _und_ horizontale Verschiebung des Drehpunktes des Lagers zur Sitzstrebe ermöglicht) aus deiner Sicht ohne Nachteile im Vergleich zur reinen Geometrieverstellung mittels längsovalär exzentrischem Chip mögl. ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2014)

Aber bringt uns eine Verstellung um 10mm wirklich vorwärts? Nehmen wir 165mm, dann sind es lumpige 5mm von jeweiligen Wunschert entfernt. Den Unterschied wird dir nahezu keiner raus fahren...


----------



## veraono (5. April 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber bringt uns eine Verstellung um 10mm wirklich vorwärts? Nehmen wir 165mm, dann sind es lumpige 5mm von jeweiligen Wunschert entfernt. Den Unterschied wird dir nahezu keiner raus fahren...


Die gleiche Argumentation könnte man mit jeder Verstellung um einen Mittelwert führen (z.B. Lenkwinkelverstellung um 0,5°), 
Aber wo sind denn nun genau die Nachteile dieser Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. April 2014)

Zwischen 150 und 170mm bestand noch ein deutlicher unterschied, der schrumpft aber je kleiner man die Differenz macht. Da muss man sich die Frage stellen, braucht man das wirklich? Die meisten ICB-Besitzer haben die 150er Position probiert und sich dann doch für 170 entschieden.
 Und ob der Chip aussieht wie ein X oder ein Quadrat macht in der Funktion keinen großen Unterschied, oder


----------



## veraono (5. April 2014)

Es macht aber doch sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob der Chip im Blickfeld (Dämpferauge) oder verdeckt (Sitzstrebenlager) ist und es macht doch auch einen Unterschied ob man die Wippe leichter und freier Konstruieren kann, weil man nicht mehr auf die breiten Dämpferbolzen angewiesen ist (das waren jedenfalls die Gegenargumente gegen den alten Chip?).

Also ich geh jetzt mal schlafen und bin gespannt ob bis morgen echte Argumente gegen die Idee aufkommen (will mich ja auch gerne überzeugen lassen)
Nochmal: ist es denn ein relevanter Mehraufwand oder hat irgendjemand einen Nachteil daraus? Oder spricht etwas _dagegen_ (also sozusagen nicht nur nicht dafür )
Immer im Vergleich zu einer reinen Geo-Verstellung an dieser Stelle


----------



## Sun_dancer (5. April 2014)

@veraono: Quadratischer Flip????
Wir wollen eine "Light"-Version machen und fangen wieder an die eierlegende Wollmilchsau (mit fast gleichem Gewicht) zu konstruieren???
Das ist meiner Meinung nach völliger Quark. Nur um die Komplettverstellung von der Dämpferaufnahme in die Sitzstrebenaufnahme wandern zu lassen können wir uns den Aufwand sparen. Ausserdem braucht das kein Mensch, denn das haben wir jetzt schon und nutzen es nicht!

Wenn ich noch mal abstimmen könnte, würde ich sogar die Geo-Verstellung weglassen (hatte für Geoverstellung mit 170mm gestimmt).

Tendiere jetzt sogar zu "KISS" (*k*eep *i*t *s*tupid *s*imple)... Fixe 170mm (bzw. 190mm) ohne jedliche Verstellung mit einfachen fixen Drehpunkten.
Letztendlich bin ich doch immer wieder zu faul, die Geo zu verstellen und fahre eine Einstellung (eher 170mm mit 66°-66,5° Lenkwinkel).


----------



## Pintie (5. April 2014)

also selbst 20mm Federwegverstellung wäre mir das nicht Wert. 
Dann kann man es doch wirklich gleich lassen wie es ist.

und 10mm unterschied... das würde ich genau NIE verstellen. Die wenigsten verstellen das doch jetzt bei 20mm.

Also nicht in falschen Hals bekommen. Finds gut das hier viele Ideen zusammen kommen. 
Aber die Idee ist doch weniger Teile, einfacher, leichter, stabiler usw.


----------



## arghlol (5. April 2014)

Selbst die Geometrie-Verstellung wird sicher eher selten genutzt. Von denen mit langem Dämpfer ohnehin nicht.
Aber es werden von unterschiedlichen Fahrern beide Optionen angewendet.

Wenn ich mir das Umfrageergebnis ansehe, glaube ich, dass das auf 160 und 170 mm Federweg auch zutreffen würde. Wenn wir jetzt sehen, dass es sich ohne große Nachteile zur Geo-Verstellung (die ja ziemlich sicher kommen wird) noch eine Federwegsoption zwischen 160 und 170 geben könnte, könnten sich damit sicher >95% aller Benutzer das Rad genauso einstellen wie sie es gerne möchten.

Und sein wir mal ehrlich, wenn als Entscheidungsgrundlage nehmen würde, was tatsächlich bei den aktuellen Rädern am häufigsten genutzt wird, käme sicher 170/steil (also vorne/unten am Flipchip) raus. Und das wäre trotzdem einigen auch nicht recht.

Es ist ja auch nur eine Idee, wie man mit den geposteten Ideen eine Lösung schafft, bei der der Großteil der Nutzer sich wiederfindet.
Unter der Bedingung natürlich, dass es zur reinen Geo-Verstellung keine weiteren Nachteile bringt.


----------



## veraono (5. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also nicht in falschen Hals bekommen. Finds gut das hier viele Ideen zusammen kommen.
> Aber die Idee ist doch weniger Teile, einfacher, leichter, stabiler usw.


Mein Ansatz hätte ja genau = 0 Teile mehr und vielleicht 5g Gewicht insges. mehr wie eine reine Geometrieverstellung an dieser Stelle (von der doch auch du so begeistert warst). 
Die Teilnehmerzahl war insgesamt gering, es haben aber immerhin über 20% für einen verstellbaren Federweg gestimmt  und das trotz Stefans Warnung, dass die Wippe dann schwerer /klobiger/ mit langem Bolzen wird, wie sähe das aus wenn diese Nachteile wegfielen?
Es liegt ja nicht mein Herzblut an dieser Idee (abgesehen davon obs beim ICB technisch überhaupt mögl wär) aber bislang kann ich nach wie vor noch keinen Nachteil gegenüber der reinen Geoverstellung erkennen. 
Konsequent wäre doch dann nur garnix verstellbar zu machen oder?


----------



## Pintie (5. April 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Konsequent wäre doch dann nur garnix verstellbar zu machen oder?


*korrekt.*

ich habe übrigens für 170mm ohne alles gestimmt.

die geoverstellung finde ich aber gut, weil einfach, unauffällig und simpel.
daswürde mit einer zusätzlichen federwegverstellung wieder viel größer.
*die noch dazu keinen 1cm unterschied machen würde. *

und dann kann ich beim aktuellen stand bleiben. Das wäre nämlich aufwand 0.


----------



## arghlol (5. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> *korrekt.*
> 
> ich habe übrigens für 170mm ohne alles gestimmt.
> 
> ...


Naja, wieviel größer genau wissen wir doch gar nicht. Das hat doch noch niemand wirklich durchkonstruiert.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Verstellbarkeit (Federweg und Lenkwinkel) selbst überhaupt nicht brauche. Ich mag nur die Vielseitigkeit daran.
Mal ehrlich, gerade deine Anforderungen sind das Paradebeispiel, warum eine vielseitige Verstellung super ist:
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du vom Lenkwinkel eine steile Einstellung. Nur das du sie mit einem längeren Dämpfer als eigentlich vorgesehen erreichen möchtest, weswegen du für eine mittlere Einstellung bist... 
Ich fände es super, wenn genau so etwas ginge, ohne das die Geometrie für den übrigen Großteil davon betroffen ist.
Von daher bin ich pro Geometrieverstellung. Und wenn jetzt auch noch eine Federwegseinstellung möglich wäre, mit der man den Großteil der Abstimmungen abdeckt ohne nennenswerte weitere Nachteile, wäre das doch noch besser.

Vielleicht kann Stefan die beiden Optionen mal "kurz" konstruieren, damit wir überhaupt sehen, über welche Unterschiede wir hier diskutieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. April 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit:
> habs mal anhand des Linkage-Beispiels eines ION 16 (welches von der Konstruktion her ja zumindest sehr ähnlich ist), überschlagen, da würde ein Chip mit c.a. 6-7mm vertikaler Exzentrizität (c.a. 13mm Verstellbereich) ausreichen für 10mm Federwegsverstellung, sollte also grundsätzlich nicht unmöglich sein.
> ...



Rein technisch gesehen dürfte der einzige Nachteil bei ca. 10gr Gewicht zu finden sein. Aber jetzt stell Dir mal einen X-, Y-, Quadrat-, Dreieck- oder Sonstwas-Flip in der notwendigen Größe vor... dann sieht das hintere Ende von der Wippe so aus, wie im Moment die Dämpferaufnahme. Ich finde damit würden wir uns im Kreis drehen.

Eine reine Geo-Verstellung lässt sich optisch besser kaschieren, da sie ungefähr in der Achse der Sitzstreben liegen würde...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. April 2014)

... habs eben noch mal gecheckt... für 1° Winkeländerung bräuchten wir nur ca 6mm Längenänderung an der Sitzstrebe (oder an der Wippe, je nachdem wo der Exzenter sitzt).
Für 20mm Federwegsänderung müsste die Länge des hinteren Wippenschenkels dagegen um (ganz grob überschlagen) 17mm geändert werden... eine kombinierte Verstellung lässt sich also nicht unauffällig integrieren.

Guats Nächtle,
Stefan


----------



## veraono (6. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... habs eben noch mal gecheckt... für 1° Winkeländerung bräuchten wir nur ca 6mm Längenänderung an der Sitzstrebe (oder an der Wippe, je nachdem wo der Exzenter sitzt).
> Für 20mm Federwegsänderung müsste die Länge des hinteren Wippenschenkels dagegen um (ganz grob überschlagen) 17mm geändert werden... eine kombinierte Verstellung lässt sich also nicht unauffällig integrieren.
> 
> Guats Nächtle,
> Stefan


Argument akzeptiert!
Von 20mm FW-Ferstellung hatte ich zwar nicht gesprochen aber ich habs gestern abend selbst bei Linkage nochmal gecheckt nachdem ich den ICB-Datensatz gefunden hab. Es ist doch nochmal ein Unterschied zum ION 16 ( wo ichs zuerst überschlagen hab und weniger vertikale Verstellung gereicht hätte).


----------



## ABBiker (6. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ein bissl Schleichwerbung  Hier das neue Drift:



Vielen Dank Stefan!

Erhältlich ab 2015?

Die Idee von foreigner gefällt mir!


----------



## foreigner (6. April 2014)

Hallo und etwas fertig zurück aus dem Wochenende.
Freut mich, dass meine Idee anklang findet 

Bin mal gespannt was Carver jetzt macht. Bei dem Mischmasch-Ergebnis und der Diskussion hier fände ich es gut, wenn Carver die Geoverstellung wie besprochen macht (hoffe mit 2 Gewindechips, dass es auch eine Mittelposition gibt) und einfach sagt, dass wir das Mittelding - nämlich 165mm Federweg - machen. Ich denke damit dürfte sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und alle mit leben können ...


PS: Eine Federwegsverstellung an der Stelle wäre mir auch zu groß.


----------



## Chris0711 (6. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hallo und etwas fertig zurück aus dem Wochenende.
> Freut mich, dass meine Idee anklang findet
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was Carver jetzt macht. Bei dem Mischmasch-Ergebnis und der Diskussion hier fände ich es gut, wenn Carver die Geoverstellung wie besprochen macht (hoffe mit 2 Gewindechips, dass es auch eine Mittelposition gibt) und einfach sagt, dass wir das Mittelding - nämlich 165mm Federweg - machen. Ich denke damit dürfte sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und alle mit leben können ...
> ...



Bin deiner Meinung. Würde sogar vorschlagen den Federweg auf 165mm anzupeilen, mit Geo Verstellung, aber Stefan die Freiheit zu geben diese in die eine oder andere Richtung anzupassen falls er das für die Konstruktion brauchen sollte.


----------



## arghlol (6. April 2014)

Wenn das wieder so ein Riesending würde mit der Federwegsverstellung will das sicher keiner. Würde sicher keine hübsche Lösung.
Ich mag den Vorschlag von foreigner (inkl. der beiden Gewindechips).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (7. April 2014)

Also, die Umfrage ist ja jetzt wohl durch.
Wenn man mal die Leute zusammenfasst, die Geoverstellung wollen und die keine Geoverstellung wollen, dann gibt das 74 pro und 52 contra Geosverstellung. Wobei bei den "Gegnern" ja der ein oder andere sicher dabei ist (hat sich ja hier auch mehr als einer gemeldet), die nur die Verstellung an der "alten Stelle" nicht wollen, bei denen aber die Idee das am Sitzstrebenlager unter zu bringen
doch Anklang fand. Auch der größte Einzelwert ist mit Geo-Verstellung. Also, die kann man - denke ich - ja schon mal fest halten.

Schwieriger sieht es da eher aus mit der Federwegs-Verstellung, bzw. dem Federweg. Lässt man mal die Geo-Verstellung bei Seite, dann wollten
- 30 eine Federwegsverstellung 150/170mm
- 49 einen festen Hub von 170mm
- 47 einen festen Hub von 160mm

Ich würde das erstmal so interpretieren, dass es keine Federwegsverstellung gibt, da Federwegsverstellung schon mal  relativ deutlich den geringsten Einzelwert hat und insgesamt betrachtet dann noch deutlicher die allermeisten für einen festen Hub sind.
Aber welcher Federweg?

160mm hat den größten Einzelwert, aber insgesamt sind mehr Leute für 170mm. Welchen Federweg von den beiden würden die bevorzugen, die für Verstellung waren, wenn der Hub fix sein muss? Alles nicht ganz einfach.


Also, nochmal zusammengefasst, was meiner Meinung nach der Stand wäre:
- Geo-Verstellung am Wippen-Sitzstrebenlager
- ein fester Federweg
- Federweg: ???. Gibt´s eigentlich 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Stichwahl. (Geht nur, wenn genug Zeit ist)
2. Wir nehmen den Sieger der Abstimmung --> 170mm (Der insgesamt von den meisten gewählte Federwegs-wert)
3. Wir machen einen Kompromiss --> 165mm

So sehe ich zumindest dieses etwas schwammige Ergebnis.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2014)

Hi foreigner,

ich interpretiere das ganz ähnlich wie Du. Eine kompakte Geo-Verstellung sehe ich als gesetzt. Bin überrascht, dass tatsächlich so viele für 160mm abgestimmt haben... sonst ist die Community ja eher Federweg-lastig 

Wir werden heute noch mal im Team über das Ergebnis quatschen und schauen, was wir machen. Aber ich denke es wird auf eine Stichwahl hinaus laufen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2014)

also ich hatte ursprünglich für eine FW-verstellung gestimmt. Weil ich davon ausging, dass die geoverstellung in einem rahmen stattfindet den ich eh nicht mag. (Steil und noch steiler  )

Aber wenn wir uns jetzt auf 160 oder 170mm mit 1° Geoverstellung einigen, würde auch ganz klar für eine kompakte verstellung der geometrie sein.
Damit seh ich zumindest die option gesichert, weiterhin auf 63,5 oder 64° Lenkwinkel zu kommen. 


Gut finde ich auch die Idee, vorn vll. für 160mm zu konstruieren. Damit ermöglichen sich dann wieder zwei möglichkeiten: Tourlastiger, freeridelastiger (Durch einbau einer 170er/180er gabel).


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2014)

Hey Eisbein,

den flachen Lenkwinkel willst Du aber nicht zum heizen, oder? Der soll doch nur Stürze über den Lenker verhindern 

Eine 160er Gabel ist bei 650B fast gesetzt... muss aber noch mal mit dem Flo checken, welche Gabeln überhaupt in Frage kommen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2014)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Stefan!
> 
> Erhältlich ab 2015?
> 
> Die Idee von foreigner gefällt mir!



Hi ABBiker,

sorry... hatte Deine Antwort überlesen:
Das Bike müsste bald in den Shops stehen, allerdings mit einem etwas anderen "Sitzstreben-Spoiler", ansonsten wie auf dem Rendering.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (7. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bin überrascht, dass tatsächlich so viele für 160mm abgestimmt haben... sonst ist die Community ja eher Federweg-lastig
> ...
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Du musst mal den Satz los lassen, dass der Einbau des 222mm Dämpfers nicht möglich sein wird. Dann wirst du sehen, wie schnell hier der Federweg mal locker auf 175mm wächst. 

Lenkwinkel von 63,5° hatte mein ICB 02 ja ab Werk und ich fahr den auch gerne so, aber allgemeinverträglich ist das nicht. Schön wäre halt 1° Verstellung am besten noch mit einer Mittelposition. Die Lenkwinkel zwischen 66° und 65° finde ich eigentlich gut, wie sie sind (bzw. in Wirklichkeit sein sollten)

Wobei meine große Hoffnung ja ist, dass die Tretlagerhöhe (vom Boden in 26") der bisherigen flachen Einstellung vielleicht die der Mittelstellung wird.
Die Tretlagerhöhe in der steilen Position wäre dann auch etwas tiefer als aktuell (das sehr hohe Tretlager sehe ich als Problem der aktuellen steilen Position) und es gäbe noch die Option auf richtig tief und flach - was ich mir ja sehr wünschen würde - in der richtig flachen Position.
Aber, ich wiederhole mich ja nur und höre deswegen jetzt auf.


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Du musst mal den Satz los lassen, dass der Einbau des 222mm Dämpfers nicht möglich sein wird. Dann wirst du sehen, wie schnell hier der Federweg mal locker auf 175mm wächst.


wenn der 222 Dämpfer nicht passt würde ich beim aktuellen Hebel bleiben. so einfach....
wenns 160mm mit Option auf 180 bei 222 Dämpfer wird wäre das für mich völlig ok.

Die Geoverstellung wie von foreigner wäre schon super. und sogar ein plus zum aktuellen stand.
man hätte nämlich 3 Einstellungen.

Welche 3 Winkel das sind ? Da wäre wohl noch eine Umfrage interessant. Also in welchen Einstellungen die Leut gerade rumgondeln.
befürchte aber das das Ergenis nicht zu verwenden ist, da die bikes ja doch verschiedene Lenkwinkel ab Fabrik haben.
im Vergleich zu Foreigner hab ich z.B. eins mit leicht zu steilem Winkel bekommen.

Die Tretlagerhöhe ist wohl eins der wenigen Themen wo F. und ich uns nicht einig werden.
Sein Vorschlag die aktuell flache Einstellung als mittlere zu nehmen _unterstütze ich aber mal ganz egoistisch voll ! _
würde ja bedeuten das der 222 Dämpfer in steil gerade so reingeht, man aber richtig flach gehen kann.

und ich werde bei dem Bike beim 222 vivid air bleiben. der serien Monarch funktioniert zwar auch gut, auf Touren habe ich aber in keinster Weise das Gefühl das die 190mm mehr Kraft kosten würden oder nervig rumwippen. 
Dafür hat man deutlich mehr gripp und komfort, bei bissal mehr gewicht.


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Eisbein,
> 
> den flachen Lenkwinkel willst Du aber nicht zum heizen, oder? Der soll doch nur Stürze über den Lenker verhindern
> 
> ...


stürze verhindern oder grenzen verschieben, sowas halt







edit: der ein oder andere wird die rückseite von dem berg evtl. kennen. Open Faces 4* FWT -Qualifier Face von Obergurgl. Völlig absurde geschichte!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2014)

ach... einfach Bremse auf und dann geht das


----------



## bansaiman (8. April 2014)

Ergebnis nur GEoverstellung bei 160mm bedeutet aber weiterhin Kompatibilität für nen längeren 222 Dämpfer? Dann hätte man eben noch kanpp 180mm, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Eine 160er Gabel ist bei 650B fast gesetzt... muss aber noch mal mit dem Flo checken, welche Gabeln überhaupt in Frage kommen.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Das fände ich aber sehr doof. Warum sollte man sich auf 160mm festlegen? Das ist ja voll 2014 
Ich denke wir bauen ein Bike für 2015. Die neue 36er steht in den Startlöchern. Wenn die kommt, ist die 34 aber sowas von out. Vor allem haben die mit ihren 3-fach Verstellungen mit dem Forum nun mal gar nichts zu tun. Die Fox 34 dürfte wohl die am meisten gedisste Gabel im ganzen Forum sein (mit Recht). Und auch wenn die Pike vielleicht ganz nett ist, es dauert garantiert nicht mehr lange bis die neue Lyrik präsentiert wird, gerade jetzt, wo mit der neuen Boxxer, die Kartusche und das Casting ja quasi schon da sind. Und dann schreit kein Hahn mehr an einem echten Enduro nach Pike und 34. Die werden dann wieder da hin geschoben, wo sie hin gehören. An All Mountains. (Mit ihren bescheidenen 15mm CC - Achsen)
Und bei Bos gibt´s ja schon 170mm in 650B mit anständiger 20mm Achse.

Also, wo ist der Vorteil, wenn man auf 160mm konstruiert? Dass man sich hinterher mit 170mm wieder leicht die Geo zerschießt?
Konstruiert man auf 170mm, passt es bei 170mm und auch bei 160mm, weil man da einfach eine nicht integrierte Lagerschale nimmt. Damit ist doch mehr Leuten gedient. Santa Cruz schafft das beim neuen Nomad ja auch. (Und wir wieder nicht?)
Vor allem: Eine Firma wie Santa Cruz, macht sowas ja auch nicht zum Spaß. Die wissen, wenn sie mitten in der Saison ein Bike bringen, was auch die nächsten Jahre verkauft werden soll, was im Busch ist und berücksichtigen das. Und das muss man nicht mal wissen. Jeder, der mal die letzten 15-20 Jahre die Bikebranche verfolgt hat weiß, das nächstes Jahr neue "echte" Enduro-Gabeln kommen.
Schaut mal ein bischen über den Tellerrand (aktuell verfügbares Material) heraus, sonst bringt Carver 2015 ein Rad raus, was auf dem Stand von 2014 ist, aber 2015 genau betrachtet schon wieder ein bischen hinten dran.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Und was ist jetzt eigentlich das Ergebnis hier?


----------



## Pintie (8. April 2014)

denke auch... wenn 160mm pike oder manitou oder so... warum nicht mit externer lagerschale.
dann kann man auch eine 170mm Gabel mit internen lager verwenden.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

Man beachte, 160mm, 170mm, 180mm 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Confirmed-2015-FOX-36-RC2-Fork-More-Better-Than-Ever,243


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Man beachte, 160mm, 170mm, 180mm
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Confirmed-2015-FOX-36-RC2-Fork-More-Better-Than-Ever,243


 
Sieht stark nach Technik aus der 40 Float aus. Und die ist richtig geil.


----------



## Pintie (8. April 2014)

ich hätte ja gerne eine 180mm lyrik mit der neuen Boxxer dämpfung 

hat eigentlich schon jemand den marzocchi moto c2r dämpfer gefahren ?


----------



## bansaiman (8. April 2014)

Manitou bringt auch aufm Sea Otter weitere Gabeln und darunter wahrscheinlich auch eine neue Long Travel  Sprich wohl etwas in der 180er Region. Sieht zumindest stark danach aus. Der NAmensreihe zufolge mit Mattoc könnte die abgebildete Axt entsprechendes Gabelmaterial bedeuten. Bikerumor hatten bisher ja recht. Hofe, es kommt so.


----------



## mohubig (8. April 2014)

Ich habe für 160mm gestimmt weil ich dachte das ist so ne halb gare Sache mit einer externen Lagerschale...dem ist nicht so nach dem ich das mal durch geforstet habe...von daher stimmt das schon...das man sich hier grenzen setzt die nicht sein müssten


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

Sehe das mittlerweile auch so:
Wir zeichnen auf eine 170er Gabel, wer 160mm fahren will kann das fast ohne Geometrieveränderung tun, indem er mit externer Steuersatzschale fährt.

Bin gespannt wann jetzt der erste wegen 10mm unnötigen Stack bei einer 160mm Gabel jammert 
Aber da kann man ja auch wieder auf einen ZS-Steuersatz gehen (=> 0,5° steilere Winkel und 3-4mm tieferes Tretlager).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark : Und was ist jetzt eigentlich das Ergebnis hier?



Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Stichwahl?

- Geoverstellung in den Sitzstreben/Wippe ist gesetzt
- 160mm oder 170mm?

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Ich bin am überlegen, ob wir die Abstimmungen bei der Geometrie nicht lieber durch die Diskussion im Forum ersetzen. Aufgrund der geringen Teilnehmerzahl war die letzte Abstimmung natürlich nicht wirklich repräsentativ... aber nur Diskussion bringts auch irgendwie nicht 
Am besten wäre es, wenn wir wieder 1000+ Teilnehmer zusammen bekommen würden


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. April 2014)

Die letzte Abstimmung stand , soweit ich es gesehen habe, ja auch nicht in den News, oder? Dann noch der Umzug nach unten in den Hersteller Bereich, da schwindet dann schnell die Beteiligung.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

Stichwahl wäre ok. 165mm wären ok. 170mm wären auch ok

Stack war bislang eh zu tief, wegen kurzem Steuerrohr. Beim 650B dürfte sie eher passen. Und flache Lenker gibt´s ja auch. Also kein Grund zum meckern.

Ich denke, dass ihr im Unterforum und ohne News-Hinweis keine 1000+ Teilnehmer bekommt. Ich persönlich finde das aber eigentlich sogar besser. Hier habt ihr nur Interessenten von dem neuen Bike und Leute, die das ICB kennen. Die wissen eher um was es geht. Im ersten Versuch gab´s ganz schön viel Leute, die einfach abgestimmt haben, keine Ahnung hatten, die Diskussion nicht verfolgt haben und das Bike eh nie kaufen wollten. Die haben dann gewählt was gerade cool war. Ein paar Ergebnisse waren dadurch sicher beeinflusst und nicht nur gut. Zum Beispiel das zu kurze Steuerrohr geht sicher auf die Rechnung. Also, man kann auch froh drüber sein ...

Wie wäre es mit Diskussion und wenn´s unklar ist und alles schreien, dann machen wir halt ne Wahl. Mit weniger Leuten, kann man das ja "auf kurzem Wege" handeln.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

@Lt.: Jepp... das habe ich mir auch vorher schon gedacht, aber ein paar mehr Leute in den Diskussionen/Abstimmungen hatte ich mir schon erhofft. Je weniger Leute abstimmen, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit neben den tatsächlichen Anforderungen zu liegen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Diskussion und wenn´s unklar ist und alles schreien, dann machen wir halt ne Wahl. Mit weniger Leuten, kann man das ja "auf kurzem Wege" handeln.



So werden wir es machen!


----------



## Pintie (8. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Stichwahl wäre ok. 165mm wären ok. 170mm wären auch ok



 ja....



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @Lt.:  Je weniger Leute abstimmen, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit neben den tatsächlichen Anforderungen zu liegen...



das sehe ich anders.
so ist der anteil der Wähler viel höher, die sich damit beschäftigt haben. und weniger "ui knöpfe... mal drücken".

ich denk da mal nur an die Laufräder... hätten nur die abgestimmt, die auch ein icb gekauft haben wären da andere LR drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (8. April 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> So ich hab auch mal abgestimmt: "Nur Geoverstellung bei 160mm"
> 
> 160mm passt IMHO besser zu einer SL-Version (leichte Gabel usw).
> Es sind viele 160mm Gabeln verfügbar.
> ...



OK nach all den guten Argumenten:

Es sind für 2015 mehr 170mm Gabeln (evtl. auch in leicht) zu erwarten.
160er Gabel im 170er Rahmen ist mit einer entsprechenden Lagerschale
unten im Steuerrohr elegant und einfach machbar.
... würde ich meine Abstimmung auch in "Nur Geoverstellung bei *170mm*" ändern!


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich denk da mal nur an die Laufräder... hätten nur die abgestimmt, die auch ein icb gekauft haben wären da andere LR drin.


 
Nur ganz kurz mal off-Topic: Weil du es gerade ansprichst. Das Kancksproblem der Laufräder:
Hab nix auffälliges gefunden. Außer einer Sache. Wenn ich an der Achse drehe, so dass der Freilauf eigentlich still stehen müsste, dann fängt die Kassette an Seitlich zu Eiern. Ist wie wenn die Achse krumm wäre. Auch wenn ich an beiden Enden der Achse etwas drücke und drehe fühlen sich die Lager ein bischen rau an. Also bei einem 3/4 Jahr alten Radsatz (und der Radsatz hat nur recht lockeren Toureneinsatz abbekommen), finde ich das ziemlich mies. Ich glaube ich werde den reklamieren...

Wäre es damals nur der DT Swiss geworden ...


----------



## Pintie (8. April 2014)

bei dem schrott dinger wundert mich nix mehr.
aber mein knacken kommt vom vr.

mein LRS kam ja auch kaputt repariert von denen zurück...


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

Das mit den außenliegenden Lagerschalen lässt auch ganz unterschiedliche Aufbauten der Serienräder zu:
- 160mm Pike oder Mattoc als leichtes "Race-Enduro"
- 170mm z.B. neue Fox 36 als Gerät für gröberes oder eher alpinen Einsatz.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

Also... ehe wir noch Zeit mit einer Abstimmung verplempern, ein Vorschlag zur Güte:

Wenn bis morgen mittag keine Einwände erhoben werden, dann gehen wir auf 170mm und Geoverstellung an der Sitzstrebe/Wippe.
Falls es doch Einwände gibt, dann machen wir halt noch eine Abstimmung... aber so wie ich den Trend im Moment zu erkennen glaube, sollte 170mm & Geoverstellung fast alle glücklich machen.

Alle dabei?

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Gezeichnet wird dann auf eine 170er Gabel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. April 2014)

Check!


----------



## aurelio (8. April 2014)

Bin ich auch voll dafür


----------



## Pintie (8. April 2014)

aber sowas von 

@Stefan.Stark : kannst du noch was zur Geoverstellung sagen? Also welche Winkel bezogen auf aktuelle Wippe willst du umsetzen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

Darüber sprechen wir bei der Geo-Diskussion. Wie gesagt werde ich versuchen die neuen Teile Kompatibel zu gestalten, aber das wird sich erst zeigen wenn wir die neue Geometrie fertig haben.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Also... ehe wir noch Zeit mit einer Abstimmung verplempern, ein Vorschlag zur Güte:
> 
> Wenn bis morgen mittag keine Einwände erhoben werden, dann gehen wir auf 170mm und Geoverstellung an der Sitzstrebe/Wippe.
> Falls es doch Einwände gibt, dann machen wir halt noch eine Abstimmung... aber so wie ich den Trend im Moment zu erkennen glaube, sollte 170mm & Geoverstellung fast alle glücklich machen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (8. April 2014)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## fender_90 (8. April 2014)




----------



## Sun_dancer (8. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Also... ehe wir noch Zeit mit einer Abstimmung verplempern, ein Vorschlag zur Güte:
> 
> Wenn bis morgen mittag keine Einwände erhoben werden, dann gehen wir auf 170mm und Geoverstellung an der Sitzstrebe/Wippe.





Sehr cremig... So muss dat!!!


----------



## olsche (8. April 2014)

Könnte man dann auch mit einem 200/57er Dämpfer fahren? Damit müsste man ja auf ca. 150mm kommen,  oder?
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## Pintie (8. April 2014)

und hast ein super tiefes tretlager....


----------



## mohubig (8. April 2014)




----------



## foreigner (8. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Könnte man dann auch mit einem 200/57er Dämpfer fahren? Damit müsste man ja auf ca. 150mm kommen,  oder?
> Gruß,
> Olsche



Der Unterschied der Dämpferlänge ist schon groß. Damit hättest du in der steilen Position einen mehr als 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel, als mit 216mm Dämpfer in der flachen Stellung.


----------



## olsche (8. April 2014)

Hm, schade... 
Dann werde ich wohl eher bei der aktuellen Wippe bleiben. Denke das mir 170mm vor der Haustür eher zuviel sind.
Aber mal abwarten wenn der Rahmen endlich da ist! 

Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## mhubig (8. April 2014)

Hier wurde schon mehrmals die Möglichkeit einen 222er Dämpfer zu
fahren betont, was ist denn der Vorteil im Gegensatz z.B. zu einem 216er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (8. April 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon mehrmals die Möglichkeit einen 222er Dämpfer zu
> fahren betont, was ist denn der Vorteil im Gegensatz z.B. zu einem 216er?




im konkret geneinten zusammenhang. . . der Federweg.
mit 216*63mm 150-170. mit 222*70 knapp 190mm


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon mehrmals die Möglichkeit einen 222er Dämpfer zu
> fahren betont, was ist denn der Vorteil im Gegensatz z.B. zu einem 216er?



Ob es überhaupt ein Vorteil ist, hängt von Deiner Fahrweise ab... bei uns im Mittelgebirge bringen 190mm Federweg eher Nachteile, aber im Bikepark machts schon Spaß 

Greez,
Stefan

Achso... muss es immer wieder erwähnen: Das ICB ist natürlich NICHT für einen 222er Dämpfer frei gegeben  Spielereien auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## veraono (8. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders.
> so ist der anteil der Wähler viel höher, die sich damit beschäftigt haben. und weniger "ui knöpfe... mal drücken".
> 
> ich denk da mal nur an die Laufräder... hätten nur die abgestimmt, die auch ein icb gekauft haben wären da andere LR drin.


Ich denke auch mit weniger Aufmerksamkeit zu arbeiten hat nicht nur Nachteile. Beim ersten ICB gingen oft wesentliche Argumente in seitenlangen Diskussionen (denen kein normaler Mensch mehr folgen konnte) einfach unter.
Ich fand den Entwicklungsprozess beim ICB1 auch extrem lässig und die Diskussionen meistens klasse, aber gerade die Laufradentscheidung war echt schmerzlich mitanzusehen,  wie gegen Windmühlen anrennen.
Edit: _für die_ Laufräder haben aber auch Leuts von hier abgestimmt die sich dann das Rad gekauft haben


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

habe schon mal ein bissl an der Kinematik & Geometrie gespielt und überprüft was möglich ist:

Durch das neue Tretlager-Offset (hier -4mm, 12mm weniger als beim aktuellen ICB, d.h. ungefähr gleiche Tretlagerhöhe) hat der Federweg nicht mehr gepasst. Habe es aber bei gleicher Wippengeometrie geschafft wieder auf 170mm zu kommen. Die Chancen für eine Kompatibilität stehen also nicht schlecht.
Um Bauraum für den Reifen zu schaffen sitzt jetzt der "Spoiler" aus dem Drift in den Sitzstreben. Durch diese Maßnahme und einen Sitzwinkel von 75° konnte ich die Kettenstrebenlänge (mit 650B Laufrädern) auf 435mm reduzieren. Weniger sind nicht möglich, da wir sonst für die Freigängigkeit des Reifens auch das Kettenstrebenjoch (jaaa... es geht auch in Deutsch  ) anpassen müssten. Das steht aber aufgrund der Werkzeugkosten im Moment nicht zur Debatte.

Durch die größere Gabeleinbaulänge und den steileren Lenkwinkel reduziert sich die Oberrohrlänge bei gleichbleibendem Reach von ca. 593mm auf ca. 586mm, da sollten wir evtl. einen Kompromiss eingehen und den Reach ein kleines Stück vergrößern. Mir selbst war der L-Rahmen auf Dauer ohnehin etwas zu lang und beim M-Rahmen wären ein paar Millimeter mehr Reach ganz nett gewesen... von daher wäre mir etwas mehr Reach ganz genehm 

Und ehe jemand meckert.. die Details der Geo werden noch besprochen und bei Bedarf abgestimmt! Es geht im Moment nur um eine Vorab-Kontrolle der Geometrieänderungen. Wobei ich glaube, dass die Testgeometrie schon fast optimal ist 

Hier mal ein Bild:




Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. April 2014)

Schade das am Joch/Yoke nix geändert wird. Das war das Teil am ICB dass mich diesen Winter reichlich genervt hat! Wir haben hier viel Laubwald auf eher lehmigen Böden, was zur Folge hatte dass der Bereich zwischen Reifen (2.4) und Umwerfer grundsätzlich voller Dreck lag, und es auch ein paar Mal passierte dass alles so verklebt war, dass ich kaum noch weiter kam. Hatte gehofft dass da evtl. ein wenig mehr Luft rein gebracht werden könnte.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

An der Stelle ist der Bauraum auch verdammt eng... musst Dir mal anschauen wie wenig Platz das Kettenblatt einer XX1 hat, und übermäßig breit ist das Yoke an dieser Stelle ja auch nicht.
Wenn nicht immer alle so kurze Kettenstreben haben wollten... dann hätten wir den Arger nicht und die Bikes würden sich viel harmonsicher fahren  Wobei 435mm eigentlich ein Top-Wert sind, 650B sei Dank wirds nimmer kürzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2014)

Achso... hier die Kennlinien IBC und ICB SL im Vergleich.





Lustigerweise bin ich in Relation zum Tretlager auf fast die gleichen Drehpunkte gekommen. Es hat sich beim ändern der Geometrie bloß verschoben, weil ich die Referenzen ungünstig gesetzt hatte... die waren nicht auf große Änderungen an der Tretlagerhöhe ausgelegt.

EDIT... was ganz wichtiges noch:
Die Kettenstreben sind 100% identisch geblieben, die Wippengeometrie entspricht der 170mm/flach Einstellung der aktuellen Wippe und die Sitzstrebe müsste mit einer Kettenstrebenlänge von 435mm mit dem aktuellen ICB bei 26" funktionieren (650B funzt nicht, weil der Reifen ans Sitzrohr stoßen würde, außerdem wäre die Geo etwas spinnert wg. fehlendem Höhen-Offset).


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Edit: _für die_ Laufräder haben aber auch Leuts von hier abgestimmt die sich dann das Rad gekauft haben


Ich war´s nicht. Ich war für DT swiss. Wobei es auch mal Zeiten gab in denen Ringlé sehr gute Naben gebaut hat.


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2014)

@Stefan.Stark :
- Wird der Drehpunkt der Kettensteben nicht etwas angehoben? Ich fand den schon für das 24 Blatt fast zu niedrig. Für 1X11 hätte ich ihn mir gerne höher gewünscht.
- Könnte man den Dämpfer nicht etwas progressiver anlenken? Ich finde das steigende Übersetzungsverhältnis am Ende des Hubs etwas unschön. Dann würde der Hinterbau auch besser zu großvolumigen Dämpfern passen.
- Ich bin gegenteiliger Meinung, was den Reach angeht! Bei der gestiegenen Kettenstrebenlänge sollten wir den Reach kürzen! Verlängern würde komplett die Balance versauen. Dann haben wir am Ende auch so ein Brett, das nicht mehr ums Eck geht und dem jede Verspieltheit fehlt. Dass man dann etwas kompakter sitzt ist klar, aber nicht dramatisch. Ich wäre für 10mm kürzer.
Wir sind nach oben größenmäßig sehr gut ausgestattet, nach unten wird´s schwieriger.
Was soll ich denn dann bitte machen, wenn ich ein wendiges, verspieltes Bike möchte? Ich finde das aktuelle 26" in M schon mehr als lang genug.  Bei 1,80m S-Rahmen kaufen? Da komme ich mit der Sitzrohrlänge ja nicht mehr hin. Also ganz ehrlich, ein noch längerer Reach ginge für mich gar nicht, bzw. nur wenn die Kettenstreben dann erheblich (so 420mm) kürzer wären.
Es ist einfacher, wenn es dann einem zu kurz ist, das größere Bike zu nehmen, da wir ja recht kurze Sitzrohre haben. Vielleicht passt dir dann ja das L auch gut und ich werde mit kompakterem M glücklich


----------



## olsche (9. April 2014)

Von der Länge war ich auch schwer überrascht. Mit dem L konnte ich mich auch überhaupt nicht anfreunden (bei 1,80m).
Hoffe das ich mit dem M alles Richtig gemacht habe... 

Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2014)

olsche schrieb:


> Von der Länge war ich auch schwer überrascht. Mit dem L konnte ich mich auch überhaupt nicht anfreunden (bei 1,80m).
> Hoffe das ich mit dem M alles Richtig gemacht habe...
> 
> Gruß,
> Olsche


 
Ging mir genau so.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark :
> - Wird der Drehpunkt der Kettensteben nicht etwas angehoben? Ich fand den schon für das 24 Blatt fast zu niedrig. Für 1X11 hätte ich ihn mir gerne höher gewünscht.
> - Könnte man den Dämpfer nicht etwas progressiver anlenken? Ich finde das steigende Übersetzungsverhältnis am Ende des Hubs etwas unschön. Dann würde der Hinterbau auch besser zu großvolumigen Dämpfern passen.
> - Ich bin gegenteiliger Meinung, was den Reach angeht! Bei der gestiegenen Kettenstrebenlänge sollten wir den Reach kürzen! Verlängern würde komplett die Balance versauen. Dann haben wir am Ende auch so ein Brett, das nicht mehr ums Eck geht und dem jede Verspieltheit fehlt. Dass man dann etwas kompakter sitzt ist klar, aber nicht dramatisch. Ich wäre für 10mm kürzer.
> ...



1. Eine Anhebung des Drehpunktes hätte extrem weitreichende Folgen: Neues Tretlager (Werkzeugkosten), kein Umwerfer auf der Kettenstrebe mehr möglich (schlechtere Schaltperformance bei dem Federweg), dadurch auch ein neues Yoke (Werkzeugkosten) und die Kompatibilität zum aktuellen ICB wäre auch dahin. Dazu kommt, dass das Rad nach wie vor mit 2x10 angeboten wird... man würde also nur den optimalen Arbeitspunkt verschieben. Wieso passt Dir der Drehpunkt nicht? Ich bin der Meinung, dass das ICB eines der antriebsneutralsten Enduros am Markt ist. Außerdem steht es extrem gut auf der Bremse (auch Drehpunktabhängig).

2. Das könnte man schon, aber mit entsprechender "Bespacerung" funktionieren die aktuellen Dämpfer doch wunderbar... wenn jemand nicht so extrem fährt, dann kann er sogar noch mit weniger Luftkammer-Spacern den Federweg vernünftig nutzen. Außerdem wäre wieder die Kompatibilität dahin, weil mehr Progression eine Änderung der Wippengeometrie erfordern würde (mehr Progression => weniger Federweg, außerdem würde es Probleme mit dem Anschweißbereich der Wippe geben).

3. Lass uns das noch mal diskutieren 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2014)

Ja ich bin auch schwer dafür die länge des Hauptrahmens so zu lassen oder noch zu verkürzen. Hier haben ja doch auffällig viele probleme mit fehlendem durck auf dem Vorderrad. 
Mir selbst ists im richtig steilen und engen etwas zu sperrig, weswegen ich am überlegen bin doch eher ein L zu nehmen.

Ich denke das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass viele bei der Größenentscheidung sich von dem tendentiell niedrigen Sattelrohr verleiten lassen und die länge (was ja viel entscheidender ist) dabei nicht berücksichtigen.

Überspitzt gesagt: Wir haben zwar ein L - Sattelrohr aber der rest ist XL.  Genau das ist das resultat von: Langer geo und flacherem Sattelrohr. 
Wenn ihr (Carver) nun vermehrt auch die Ladenkunden und nicht ICB-Projektler ansprecht/-en wollt, ist das ein kritischer Punkt. Die schauen ja eher: ah sattelrohr 47cm... hat mein altes rad auch gehabt. Passt! Nehm ich! 
Auf dem trail... puhhh dit is ja janzschön groß und lang dit rad, find ick doof! Doofes ICB, doofes Carver


----------



## aurelio (9. April 2014)

Beim der Länge würde ich mich auch eher für kürzer aussprechen 

Ich hätte gerne das L Oberrohr/Reach mit dem XL Sitzrohr gehabt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ja ich bin auch schwer dafür die länge des Hauptrahmens so zu lassen oder noch zu verkürzen. Hier haben ja doch auffällig viele probleme mit fehlendem durck auf dem Vorderrad.
> Mir selbst ists im richtig steilen und engen etwas zu sperrig, weswegen ich am überlegen bin doch eher ein L zu nehmen.
> 
> Ich denke das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass viele bei der Größenentscheidung sich von dem tendentiell niedrigen Sattelrohr verleiten lassen und die länge (was ja viel entscheidender ist) dabei nicht berücksichtigen.
> ...



Zusätzlich berät der lustige "Rahmgrößenrechner" auf der XXL-Webseite nach den klassischen Rahmengröße/Sattelrohr-Verhältnissen! Der gibt dann für jemanden ein L braucht die Rahmengröße 50 raus. Ist dummerweise XL beim ICB. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn aufgrund dessen der eine oder andere ein zu großes Bike gekauft hat, und der eine oder andere XXL-Verkäufer wird ziemlich sicher auchnoch nach dem Schema beraten.

Von mir aus dürfen vom Sitzrohr übrigens nochmal 1-2cm runter, mit den Aufbauten die die Verstellstützen so mit sich bringen würde das sicher nicht schaden. Gab schon öfter Ecken in denen ich die Reverb ganz versenkt habe und immernoch der eine oder andere cm gefehlt hat.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

Mein Gedanke ging so in die Richtung 1,80m-Mensch => M-Größe => deswegen den Reach bei jeder Größe ganz minimal nach oben schieben.
Bisher sind viele Leute bei der Größe auf einen L-Rahmen gegangen (wegen dem Reach). Der ist aber doch verdammt lang, wogegen beim M-Rahmen gerne ein paar Millimeter mehr dran sein könnten.
Auch ich habe diesen "Fehler" gemacht, im Moment fahre ich wieder ein M-Enduro (Fusion Freak) und bin begeistert vom kompakten Handling. Habe hier halt wieder einen etwas längeren Vorbau drauf... irgendwas in der Mitte wäre perfekt.

Das ist aber ohnehin ein Thema für die Geo-Diskussion. Versuche das morgen oder übermorgen zu starten und parallel schon mal ein Design für die Wippe zu entwerfen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2014)

Aber 1,80 ist eigentlich die klassische L-Größe. (für mein verständnis)
Wie vorher schon jemand schrieb, da bekommen dann die kleinen fahrer und die die ihre bikes eher kleiner wollen ein problem. Außerdem könnte dann XXL gestrichen werden.

Im grunde möchtest du (stefan) ja auf das gleiche hinaus wie der rest hier auch. Die passenden Bikes etwas kürzer 
Und da finde ich den weg, die bestehenden rahmen einfach zu kürzen deutlich sinnvoller als einen eh schon zu langen rahmen noch zu verlängern


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

kann ich in die gleiche Kerbe hauen.
gut ich bin auch lang, aber das XL noch mehr.
Das ICB hat mich in der fahrtechnik weiter gebracht weil man in machen Kurven schon echt arbeiten muss die Kuh rum zu bringen.

Ist natürlich eine Frage des Einsatzzwecks. zum ballern auf Trails mit weiten Kurven toll.
In den eher verwinkelten Alpen kommt man öfter an die grenzen.

Persönlich würde ich den Reach so lassen wie er ist.

Mit 195 und Schuhrgöße 48-49 bin ich gewohnt im Regal immer gleich zum größten zu gehen.
Wofür die XXL Variante ist verstehe ich immer noch nicht.
Vielleicht für so 210cm Wikinger.


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2014)

Ich meine im Grunde sind wir uns einig, das man eher "zwischen die aktuellen Größen müsste".
Ich bin schlichtweg der Meinung, dass verkürzen sinnvoller wäre, da es von den Größen her nach oben viel Luft gibt bis XXL. Bei den Größeren Rädern ab XL etwas die Sitzrohrlänge zu kürzen könnte sinnvoll sein. Man könnte natürlich auch den Reach verlängern dann müsste man in der kleinen Größe aber auch ein längeres Sitzrohr machen und dann haben wir keinen Rahmen mehr für wirklich kleine Leute.
Ich fände es komisch bei 1,80m auf einem S-Rahmen zu landen, nur weil ich auch mal gerne um die Kurve fahre, kleine Sprünge mitnehmen will und mit dem Gelände spiele.
Das aktuelle in M passt von der Wendigkeit ganz gut, meines ist etwas behäbiger, was aber am sehr flachen Winkel liegt. Aber mit 10mm längeren Kettenstreben (zu 26") wird das Rad ja nicht gerade Spritziger. Ich bin kein Gegner längerer Kettenstreben. Ich mag das durchaus, aber dann darf der Hauptrahmen nicht lang sein.
Es gibt auch Beispiele dafür. Bikes die sich sehr gut und spritzig fahren trotz teilweise gezwungenermaßen langer Kettenstreben sind einige VPP. Bikes die sich wirklich klasse fahren.
Schaun wir uns nur mal das neue Intense Tracer 275 carbon an: 432mm Kettensteben, 416mm Reach. Und das trotz nur 3 Größen! Hätte man dem Bike noch einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel als 66,5° gegeben, wäre es auch noch besser in steilen Passagen.
Anderes Beispiel: Santa Cruz Nomad: 433mm Kettenstreben, 415mm Reach. Übrigens bei 65° LW.
Oder ganz einfach die Dauertestsieger Fanes oder Slayer, die sind teilweise vom Reach her noch vieeeel kürzer.

Diese Ellenlangen Radstände, aufgrund von langen Reach-Werten nehmen den Bikes jegliche Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit. Finde selbst den M-Rahmen aktuelle mit 26" nicht gerade verspielt. Wenn man auch noch die Kettenstreben auf 435mm verlängert, dann muss definitiv der Reach-Wert runter, mindestens die 10mm die man hinten drauf gepackt hat, besser 15mm. Der Balance des Bikes, gerade in Kurven wäre das eher zuträglich. Vom Sitzen her wäre das auch kein Abbruch, hier würde ein 50-55mm Vorbau dann wieder Sinn machen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

... wenn ich das Rad nach hinten verlängere, dann müsste ich, um die Radlastverteilung (=>Balance) beizubehalten, nach vorne auch länger werden 
Aber das ICB kann vorne ohnehin noch etwas mehr Radlast vertragen, von daher macht einkürzen schon wieder Sinn. Im Prinzip wollen wir das gleiche, ich hätte es nur von der anderen Seite aufgerollt. Mittlerweile habt ihr mich aber ünerzeugt, dass es sinnvoller ist die Rahmen etwas zu kürzen, als die Größen "aufzublasen".


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

wenn du die länger machst könnte man vielleicht das XXL zum tandem umbauen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

auch nicht schlecht... die Frage ist nur: Wer muss hinten sitzen? 

... vor allem, wenns am Abend vorher Chili gab


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

verständnis Frage...

die neue strebe mit Spoiler... würde im aktuellen icb mit 26" passen oder wie?

die gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut.
- dürfte steifigkeit bringen
- läd ein da ein cfk Schutzblech zu montieren. 

irgend einer hats hier ja schon gesagt. bei mir ist da auch oft so viel schlamm im / yoke Umwerfer bereich das nix mehr geht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

der Spoiler sollte problemlos passen... muss das am Ende aber noch mal kontrollieren.

Wenn im Yoke-Bereich mehr Platz für Dreck & Schlamm sein muss, dann müssen wir den Radstand vergrößern... eine Yoke-Änderung steht im Moment nicht im Plan.
Derzeit sind es ca. 8mm Freigängigkeit, hatte auch schon Rahmen mit weniger Platz (in der DIN EN 14766 sind es min. 6mm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

ich denke auch nicht an mehr platz sonder ein kleines Schutzblech.
sowas. nur halt von oben

mein problem ist weniger das sich der reifen nicht mehr dreht... der schleift sich schon frei. (und da bringen 5mm mehr auch nix. )
sondern das der umwerfer nicht mehr will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2014)

Umwerfer... was ist das?! 


Also carbonschutzblech, bitte nicht. Dafür gibts doch alternativen, die man individuell nachrüsten kann.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2014)

Ich hab Merlin so verstanden, dass man am "Spoiler" gut ein Schutzblechlein fest machen könnte, wenn sich denn eins Nachrüsten will. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
Oder als "Tuning-Teil" verkaufen?


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

würd ich mir selber bauen... und am spoiler kann man das gut festmachen...

@ eisbein... jajaj xx1 kommt irgendwann.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

Wenn wir das mit dem Spoiler machen, dann braucht das Bike aber auch einen Fuchsschwanz 

Und jeder ICB-Fahrer muss in seine Schuhe pissen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2014)

Wenn der Spoiler unten hängt isses aber eher nen Diffusor


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... wenn ich das Rad nach hinten verlängere, dann müsste ich, um die Radlastverteilung (=>Balance) beizubehalten, nach vorne auch länger werden


Ja, aber nur wenn die Radlast vorher gleichmäßig war. Im übrigen muss man ja auch so ein Rad aufs Hinterrad ziehen können, drehen, ... , und da darf´s halt einfach insgesamt nicht zu lang werden, sonst wird´s irgendwann sehr schwer und sperrig.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...Aber das ICB kann vorne ohnehin noch etwas mehr Radlast vertragen, von daher macht einkürzen schon wieder Sinn.


Genau das meinte ich.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn wir das mit dem Spoiler machen, dann braucht das Bike aber auch einen Fuchsschwanz
> Und jeder ICB-Fahrer muss in seine Schuhe pissen


Das passt dann endlich zu meinen "eight ball" Schalthebelendaufsätzen
Wie wär´s denn noch mit CFK Breitbauteilen zum Aufsetzen auf die Kettenstreben. Selbstverständlich im Testarossa-look?



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn der Spoiler unten hängt isses aber eher nen Diffusor


Du hast Recht. Wir brauchen einen flachen Tretlagerunterboden, damit der richtig angeströmt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. April 2014)

Ich glaube fast, der Stefan hätte gerne so eine Geo gebaut : (Custom ION)


----------



## mohubig (9. April 2014)

also die Wippe find ich schon ganz schön porno von den Ion's


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2014)

Guuudens!

Hier gehts zur Geometriediskussion:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-sl-die-geometriefrage-n.695311/

Greez,
Stefan


----------

